# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Negril is better than ever! I am here, and I am having a GOOD time!

## gerryg123

Hey folks, well the long anticipation is finally over. I arrived in Negril late last nite, and it's been a whirlwind 24 hours.

The pilot did a great job and got us early. For once, I had a business class seat (had to, only way I could use miles), so I was FIRST off the plane and FIRST in the immigration line and FIRST to get my luggage (our flight was the only arrival) and FIRST to get out of there ....

Henry, the driver for Seastar Inn, met me, and he was a really nice guy. We made one pit stop a bit past Lucea for a drink and a smoke, then it was off to the Seastar. Oh wait, first I stopped at JahB's to see if I could rent a scooter at 930 at night, but he said through a closed door that I had to wait until tomorrow. What a dump that place is, sorry but it's true. Trash all over, really rundown .... 

I got to the Seastar and checked in. They were nice enough to upgrade me to a great room with a king bed and kitchenette, and the room is really good shape, and the AC blows cold. No complaints at all. I took a quick shower, then ate a pizza -- spectacularly good for Jamaica, I would say, and the pizza even would be considered good in Los Angeles. I had sent a post a while back about the funky tasting pizza in Negril (the RIU pizza is BAD BAD BAD), but this pie was nice. I still have half of it in my fridge!

I downed a dirty banana, then called Patrick Tate, on a recommendation from the board, to come pick me up and take me out. We negotiated hard to go the the roof party near roundabout -- I told him I wanted to pay 20 dollars and needed him an hour or so, but wasn't sure if I would make another stop. He didn't like that! 

Anyway, I got the club, and it was a crazy scene -- like a regular nightclub with everyone drinking and having a good time, combined with being a strip club with hot young woman dancing seductively in g-strings, etc. -- it was gettin' hot in there, baby!

----------


## gerryg123

I had a quick rum punch (four dollars USA), and it was a strong drink. I made a face to the bartender like wow, this is strong. She chastised me for not mixing it up well! Then I started chillin with some of the girls, getting a little frisky, but I couldn't stay too long cause the driver was waiting, still a little perturbed about not getting a big enough fare, and plus he had a woman with him in the front seat, so I figured he wanted to go home. Through the course of our conversation, it came out that I used to drive a Corvette, so then he asked why if I am rich I wouldn't pay him more money. Obviously, he doesn't know Corvettes -- that thing was in the shop so much that it's what MADE me poor, ha ha!

----------


## gerryg123

I fell into a deep sleep once I got back to my Seastar room, happy and thrilled to be on the onset of a new Negril adventure. My thinking has always been that vacations and traveling are about pushing your limits -- you eat more, you party more, you play more, you spend more, etc. I work hard for my money, and I want to get in as much fun and activities as possible.

I woke up around 8 a.m., and of course I was obsessed about getting a Scooter -- one of my gerryg123 trademarks. Tykes was on the corner, but he would not play ball with me (I don't pay more than $20 per day, and I don't give credit card imprints, though I do pay in full in advance). So a route taxi drove me to Gas, and we struck a deal.

----------


## Honey518

YAY.. A GerryG report! Keep em' coming!  :Smile:  ... Good to know Gas got you a deal.. I plan to try him out next month.

----------


## gerryg123

Oh by the way, there are only two rooms occupied at the moment at the Seastar Inn -- me and a nice couple of Canada named M & G I think, really nice folks. They were drinking hard on their balconey when I first arrived.

Anyway, went to digicel to top up my minutes on my phone from the last time I was in Negril two months ago. I knew my ex wife and two daughters would be arriving today and staying at Legends, so I went to Legends to try and get them an upgrade from garden side across the street to beachside near the restaurant. I knew my ex would freak if she had to cross the street. This was actually quite a project. I had emailed the hotel requesting a complimentary upgrade, no reply. Found another email, in conjunction with Samsara, and they said they would be happy to upgrade me (i had hinted I am active on a couple of travel sites) as long as I paid them an extra $20 per day!

I showed up, talked to them a bit, and they were nice enough to give them the upgrade, so at least that was settled. Then I went to visit Banton, near the Westender, a little bar owner that I've come to befriend, and we caught up on what's been happening in the hills, and then I picked up my Jamaican girlfriend, Jodie, and we headed to the Seastar to hang out (I have to tread this carefully between the two social sets that don't know about each other). We ate, swam, smoked, etc., and then she went to visit a friend who unfortunately had just had a miscarriage today, so I went back the my yard, then went to Bar B Barn (I will be staying there later in the week to be closer to Legends) and had a drink and a floated around on a raft on the ocean. Soon my ex and my kids arrived, so I greeted them at Legends, hung with the security guards Donovan and Michael (both great guys), and took a swim with the kids.

----------


## gerryg123

It was getting late in the afternoon and I wanted to hang with yardies at the Three Dives party, so I met them there and Rob, of course, who was in a great mood as always (oh ya, saw Rob at my yard before that, he loves Seastar Inn). They were playing loud house music from car speakers on 10, so I made my goodbyes just as the sun was getting ready to set (stuck behind clouds, hate when that happens). I went back to Legends to visit the kids, then went to RIU to visit some old friends and say hi to my fav cabbie P King (wasn't there, tho), then back to Bar B Barn for quick visit, then back to my yard. It's about 1030, and I just had a red bull, so I'm thinking I will go out, but not quite sure yet ..... to be continued .....

----------


## rastagal

Wow! I'm tired just reading all the things you have done thus far! This sounds like its going to be a good one... :Wink:

----------


## shellyk

OH GERRY YOU REBEL YOU!!!!!
Make sure you tread real careful to keep all them different woman seperated. I bet you were a hit at the roof party! Behave you crazy man behave!

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, I think I was the ONLY tourist at the roof party! That's some wild stuff, folks ....

----------


## TiCtOc

LOL my kind of day gerry!
good to hear you are enjoying yourself,wondering if you managed to head to a bar club and afterparty like I would have or if you hit the sack and started giving some zzzz.Suprise me gerry!
So whos idea was it to have the ex wife in Negril at the same time as you?Or are you showing them all around?are they enjoying themselves?how old are your children?

----------


## TiCtOc

oh and as for that taxi guy I would not bother with him again and his stinky attitude clouding my partying rushing me to go home!plenty more fish in the sea!

----------


## gerryg123

The ex and the kids were going to take a separate vacation one week earlier than this week, so I came up with the idea of instead of being separated from my kids for TWO weeks, this would make more sense -- plus I wanted to enjoy Negril with them. They love this place.

Just woke up from a great sleep. Stay tuned, I will tell ya all bout last nite ....

----------


## rastagirl777

> oh and as for that taxi guy I would not bother with him again and his stinky attitude clouding my partying rushing me to go home!plenty more fish in the sea!


 Patrick is a good friend of mind for a long time...I'm sorry you had trouble with him.  I wish he'd just insisted on a fare with you and if you couldn't pay or didn't want to pay that, let it be the end of it.  Every single experience I've had with him has always been positive - and truthfully had you guys not gotten off on the wrong foot he's a great guy that would watch your back.  Ah well.  Please remember too that its summer and folks are hungry...have a great time and PLEASE be careful!

Oh, and one of those "rules" in Jamaica - do not tell anyone there what you own, where you live etc.  They know Corvette is a "fancy car" that rich Americans drive.  :Wink:

----------


## LuvinNegril

Great report so far Gerry! Glad to have some onsite stories to read while I'm anxiously awaiting my departure! Keep it coming!

----------


## gerryg123

I went back to that same roof party last night -- gee, I wonder what drew me in? -- and it was pretty wild once again, though not quite as busy as the night before. It's interesting the clusters of people that hang out at different parts of Negril, and you kind of feel for the areas once you've returned a few times.

The roundabout, and the area just east of it towards Sav, has a certain vibe, a good one, lot of fun-loving folks. The area where you first make the turn to go up the cliffs, those folks look a little grimy, a little more 'street' .... I was on my home last nite on my scooter, and there was a bit of a street fight in that corner .... i wouldn't have thought much of it -- you know how peeps get late at night when they drink -- but this confrontation was especially interesting because there was a WOMAN aggressor. I think they were fighting over a beer because she was trying to grab his bottle, and it looked like a full bottle because beer was squirting about!

I woke up early this morning -- love to get an early start. Took care of business stuff back in Los Angeles, then headed to the Negril farmer's market (ran into it by accident, it's only once a month), and it was quite a scene with folks selling there goods and lots and lots of customers.  A very lively scene. I don't think I've seen that many Jamaicans in one spot since the Bob Marley concert!

I pulled in on my scooter, was not wearing a helmet, and eased right next four Negril police officers who were patrolling the event. They didn't say a thing about it, so I even pushed my luck and took some pictures of them posing. I'll post 'em, and I think they're good pics because one of the officers was wearing a bullet proof vest like a swat guy. They were in a great mood!

Since I was so close, and since it's early in the vacation and I have a huge stack of 1000s ($300 cash in Jamaican money makes you feel like a King), I went to the craft market and made the same deal I always make -- eight rasta necklaces for 1000 J. It usually takes about five minutes to find someone willing to do it -- it's just a touch above wholesale. I feel bad, but it is a buyer's market, and maybe the next guy from Europe or something will pay $10 each, but I love to bargain.

The necklaces make good gifts, but I keep a lot of them and wear 'em around. Reminds me of Negril.

----------


## msmari

At least your making time for your children.........

----------


## gerryg123

It's been another big day today. I picked up the kids and the ex wife -- btw, the girls are 5 and 7 and LOVE to have a great time, just like dad (mom, not so much) -- and we headed to Rhodes Hall in a taxi. I had never been to this place, but it looked nice on the Net, and in fact it's a VERY nice place.

I figured we would pretty much have the place to ourselves, and we did. For five bucks each for three of us (they let the little one in for free), we enjoyed the beach and infinity pool and gazing at the peacocks and spotting a sting ray and catching a little hermit crab and watching horses gallavant around freely, it was just so much fun. We swam together, laughed together, marveled together at all the cool things to see. (btw, there's a wrecked boat there, washed ashore, I figure from storm .... too bad looks like a nice and EXPENSIVE boat).

Then we passed Legends and went all together to Seastar Inn for lunch -- another amazing lunch. These guys cook with love. If, by chance, you're a 'foodie', I beg you to try Seastar. I've ordered the spaghetti and meat sauce like three times already, it's SO good ....

We swam around, threw a ball around, all that fun stuff. Then we taxi'd down to Legends (same route driver whole time, guy is cool, i paid him well -- $40 plus I got a nice bag).

Picked up my Scooter at Legends (btw, they had to switch rooms, AC broke, but now they're even closer to beach) and it was time to head back up the hill. I passed Seastar Inn to go visit my friend Banton, up near the Westender. As I was making the turn just past the bakery, there was a high school kid, in uniform, happily eating a patty. It would have made a great photo, and it's one I can replay in my mind cause I didn't get a shot of him. Then, a few minutes later a mile down the road or so at Bantons, it started to rain. 

Oh shoot, I started up the scooter and began heading back to Seastar in case it started pouring. So a few moments later, I see this student again, and by this time he has finished his patty (or put it away), and he is shielding his face from the rain with a school book. Another classic photo op!

So I sat at the bar for bit, finished up my meal (portions are so big, I have them save half for me when I get back) and talked to Francine. She's a really nice lady. She said the farmer's market actually used to be bigger than it was today, but she also said she gets a good wholesale deal, and it's delivered, so she dont shop there every month, though it looked to me like a lot of restaurant owners do get their stuff there.

No plans yet for tonight. I don't want to overdo it cause I have to take care of some work in the morning tomorrow and again on Friday morning to finish it (god I hate working when I'm in Negril, but in the world of internet and cell phones, you're never really 'off').

I think I'll go visit my friend, maybe go to the Cliffs for a little ocean action, maybe pick up the kids later and take 'em to Ricks. One of these nights, I'm going to scrub a dub, and I still want to jump the cliff (shelly k wants pictures 'to see if my form is correct', so I guess I have to get up the nerve ..... If you don't see another report, ya' all will know what happened ....

----------


## RyanP

So does this roof party/bar have a name?  Seems like I recall it being mentioned on here before.

----------


## Jim-Donna

NICE~NICE~~~ Have FUN~~ and stay SAFE.

----------


## rastagirl777

Sounds like you are having a great time.  I've been going by and going to Bantons for many years.  Pretty much right in my neighborhood.

$40 r/t from Legends to Rhodes Hall?  And you gave Patrick a hard time?  Just kidding, I'm yanking your chain but yeah...you made that driver's day  :Smile: 

Something troubles me about the scooter and the helmet or lack thereof.  Sure, the cops will hassle you - and in the process search you head to toe (this is not the USA) and "find" something if they are really hungry/bored.  But that will be the least of your troubles if you fall down and go boom on your noggin.  Jamaica is not a place where you want to suffer and great treated for a head trauma.  I know I love the wind blowing through my hair on the back of a bike...but I also know if I want to keep my hair I'll cover it with a helmet.  Please be careful...you have two young souls on the planet that need you around for a good long time.

OK, buzzkill over.  Party on dude.

----------


## irieworld

For the whole family from Legends to RH and up to Seastar and then back to Legends--40 seems fair--with all the wait times in between that is a pretty good deal for charter style I would think.

----------


## jasperpso

> So does this roof party/bar have a name?  Seems like I recall it being mentioned on here before.


winners rooftop - i have been there - good times

----------


## shellyk

Just want to add my holy 2 piece here but what Gerry described up there was like Scrub A Dub style and I must say in the few times I was ther this last year or so it was never quite that wild so he must have hit it on the very right nights. 
Gerry just a thought from a newby like myself make sure when you are joining parties and such that you are welcome there or have been invited, not winners in particular but in general some parties and some activities the locals like to partake in without tourists sometimes. A solo large white man talking about his corvette back home may stir some trouble you were not welcoming on your vacation. Girls can pull this off far more easily than men, but I must say knowing just the little I do about Jamaica I sometimes worry about you.
Remember we are guests in their country, it is their jobs to be friendly when working, doesn't mean they have to be friends and hang around with us when off the clock.

----------


## jasperpso

> A solo large white man talking about his corvette back home may stir some trouble you were not welcoming on your vacation. Girls can pull this off far more easily than men, but I must say knowing just the little I do about Jamaica I sometimes worry about you.
> Remember we are guests in their country, it is their jobs to be friendly when working, doesn't mean they have to be friends and hang around with us when off the clock.


i must say i agree with you. i went there with my local friend who knew some people there. we had a good time -it is a scrub a dub type place imo, and there are some ladies dancing, and probably more going on..  but it was a chill atmosphere and very nice environment on the rooftop like that..   that being said i would certainly be VERY cautious about going there alone..  and keeping personal info top your self is important at all times, but even more in places lilke this - with no other tourists around - a few bad apples spoil the bunch in jamaica - and my guess they hang out here.. lol

----------


## Delta

Sooooooo this isn't the type of party spot my sister needs to go to alone (or at all for that matter)?

----------


## gerryg123

Nah, I have a pretty good feel for the Negril party scene, having been here a lot thru the years, and the roof party was a very chill vibe -- plus, I have a very friendly style, so I was at ease. It was a club feel, with security at the door collecting entrance fees (two dollars! what a deal!) and all that stuff.

----------


## gerryg123

It's amazing the wonderful value of the phrase "yah mon." I use it constantly, and it just brings a level of comfort cause everyone always says "yah mon" right back to me, and I feel like we're fast friends!

I ended up heading back to seven mile late last nite -- the ex wanted some stuff from the store and was with the two kids in her room at Legends -- so I stopped in, chilled a bit on the porch at Legends (very impressed with that place ... for 35 bucks or night or whatever, that's a pretty SICK deal), and then I took the kids for a little walk to hang with the Jerk chicken guys out front. 

The little one who is 5 saw a HUGE land crab cruising across the street, and one of the Jerk guys caught it for her to show her the crab (I asked him to and tipped him), and it was pretty cool. Fool was big with pretty big claws. The guy said it was pregnant, too, so that's why he would not eat it. He also said if that claw clamps down on a little finger, you've got real problems .... Fun times, kid was really excited about seeing it up close.

Went to Alfreds solo for just a moment, not a good vibe in that place. Bunch of ho's tryin' to hustle me (instead of the other around, ha ha) .... There are a couple of new yardies that have checked into Seastar Inn, but it's still pretty quiet here .....

----------


## gerryg123

It's amazing the wonderful value of the phrase "yah mon." I use it constantly, and it just brings a level of comfort cause everyone always says "yah mon" right back to me, and I feel like we're fast friends!

I ended up heading back to seven mile late last nite -- the ex wanted some stuff from the store and was with the two kids in her room at Legends -- so I stopped in, chilled a bit on the porch at Legends (very impressed with that place ... for 35 bucks or night or whatever, that's a pretty SICK deal), and then I took the kids for a little walk to hang with the Jerk chicken guys out front. 

The little one who is 5 saw a HUGE land crab cruising across the street, and one of the Jerk guys caught for her to show her the crab (I asked him to and tipped him), and it was pretty cool. Fool was big with pretty big claws. The guy said it was pregnant, too, so that's why he would not eat it. He also said if that claw clamps down on a little finger, you've got real problems .... Fun times, kid was really excited about seeing it up close.

Went to Alfreds solo for just a moment, not a good vibe in that place. Bunch of ho's tryin' to hustle me (instead of the other around, ha ha) .... There are a couple of new yardies that have checked into Seastar Inn, but it's still pretty quiet here .....

----------


## Delta

Sounds like you are having a fab time solo and with the fam.  Also seems like you doing a good job of keeping the boo and the wifey seperate!  Enjoy, enjoy, ENJOY!!!

----------


## gerryg123

After taking care of some business (god it's hard to work in Negril, did I mention that?), I met the ex and kids on the beach, and then we took the Kuyaba boat out for a snorkel/Booby Cay run. We negotiated for a few minutes, settled on 50 dollars for two hours or so (two snorkelers) and off we went. Dude was driving the boat way slow, trying to save gas I assume, and that was a bit bothersome, but it was all irie. We stopped at the canon, and wow there were a lot of fish today --- as lively as I've ever seen it in Negril.

The 7 year old even was convinced to give it a try, and she liked it, gotta admit the guy did a good job teaching her ..... We got back in the boat, other dude was still out there for a few minutes spear fishing but he came back soon enough when the mate yelled at him to hurry up cause we were all waitin ... He caught three fish, including one of those triangle style ones that kind of flutter along and look like a puffer fish. 

At Booby Cay, we saw a couple of rays swimming near the shore, which was very cool .... Another local came along, having just caught a LION FISH .... He cooked it, too! Everyone is very excited for lobster season starting tomorrow!!!

I guess they've really cracked down on illegal lobsters cause I haven't seen any at all .... 

Dude was motoring back way slow, I had to say something .... I am talking like 5 mph the whole way, it took nearly an hour to get from booby cay to Legends -- still tipped well (75 total) but the ex was pissed cause she was hungry and wanted to hit the restaurant .... He said he was afraid to run out of gas, but that should not have been my problem! Still a fun time. I can think of worse ways to idle away the hours than cruising on beautiful Negril ocean, perfect weather, etc.

Still have to do a bit of work, make a few calls. I think I will take the puter to Xtabi and chill on the cliffs. I still have to make my big jump.

----------


## jasperpso

I guess I may have overstated, I did feel safe there at winners, just really felt like a tourist there..  I am sure their security is good..  but i personally wouldn't go there by myself, and expect to blend in..

----------


## rastagal

> Went to Alfreds solo for just a moment, not a good vibe in that place. Bunch of ho's tryin' to hustle me (instead of the other around, ha ha)  .....


I like your style...keepin it real.  I always wondered how long it would take to master the art of walking in the sand with 5 inch stilettos on  :Confused: 

Where exactly is Winners? Is it on the road to Sav or in the roundabout area?

----------


## gerryg123

I spent a good part of Thursday afternoon at Xtabi, leisurely drinking dirty bananas, working on the Net and floating on my raft in beautiful blue ocean as I gazed at the Cliffs -- a wonderful, relaxing time.

Omar and Donovan were not working at the bar, it was another bartender, a bit stockier than the others with a slight beard -- I am sure Shelly K knows him.

I returned to Seastar Inn, and I saw myself getting  bit more bold with ordering food -- this time, I got two items, the coconut shrimp appetizer and the brown stew chicken, yummy yummy.

In the evening, the ex and I and the kids all went to the Jungle for ladies night (hey, all three are ladies, right?). I knew the kids couldn't come in, but I thought it would be fun for us to watch everyone coming in and out and to enjoy the hustle and bustle of the Jerk stands, taxis, etc. 

The plan was for the ex wife to go in for 10 to 15 minutes, then come and hang with kids as I went in for 10 or 15 minutes, then she would go back in, a couple of times each, etc., and that would be the night. One problem: the ex went in but NEVER CAME OUT, ha ha. I can't blame her a bit, she's been w the kids on airplanes and small hotel rooms for three days in a row, and I am sure she needed breathing room (we split custody in Los Angeles, unofficially fifty fifty, and live only a block apart).

I know exactly what must have happened -- she walked in (she's hot, btw), instantly felt like a superstar like Paris Hilton or Kim Kardashian or something (what woman wouldn't?), and dug the attention. Finally, our cabbie Shane (same guy who took us to Rhodes, great cabbie, btw) ducked in there with a plan of pulling her out for a bit so we could switch, only to be informed that she was enjoying herself so much that I officially had the kids for the rest of the night!

That's OK, I wonder if she got lucky? She hasn't dated since we split nearly two years ago, and I guess I am OK with whatever she wants to do -- fair is fair, right?

By the way, Negril is probably the most sexual place I've ever been (and I've been around, baby), and I'm NOT even counting Hedonism. At night (and even during the day), I am constantly being offered the company of beautiful women (of all ages), and in this town, frankly, a mother of three, say, will instantly jump on my motor bike if I slow beside her, as the gals are not necessarily professionals but all of them are seeking some adventure and maybe a little drinky or a tip. I mean, it is SO easy. You can get 100 a day if you wanted to.

And it goes BOTH ways. There is a massive group of gigilos providing stud service to lady tourists, and every day I see young, handsome local guys with older tourist women. I mean, in Los Angeles, it would be impossible to find nice girls at a strip club, watching other women grind in g strings, but here the women don't even blink!

Also, have you ever watched the hotel workers and cabbies flirt with one another. The Jamaican men are awesome at flirting, and the women can hang right them, usually dismissing their advances with a laugh, but you can sometimes feel the sexual tension between them -- it's palpable.

If you're a the least bit randy and ready for some action, Negril is the place. And the young ladies are HOT as hell, too, so there are more beautiful things on this island than the scenery, if you get my drift.

But last nite was family nite for me -- my young daughters and I piled into the cab, headed to Seastar Inn (the ex stiffed me again, I had to pay the fare, ha ha) and fell into a blissful sleep.

They just woke up, they'll be hungry soon, and I still have to work on one last thing that should take a few hours. After that, I have no more responsibilities at work for the next two or three days, so I can really go crazy if I want to! But it's all irie, I am getting old everyone! I like to just chill, sometimes!

I'm having the best time ever. I so don't want this nine-day vacation to end. I've no plans today, but oh the possibilities -- there's the blue hole at Roaring River calling my name, Half Moon Beach, maybe Ricks tonight .... oh ya, there's a party at Sunrise, right across from Legends (400 feet or so down the road), and it's FREE live music -- maybe they'll let the little ones in? It's worth a try!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Thanks for the report, good stuff.  _Kinda_ makes me wanna take my kids.....lol.

----------


## gerryg123

Wow, man code works in Jamaica, too. I should have realized my cabbie Shane would go back and pick up my ex, too -- he tracked her down in the club, she said she wanted to stay until 2 a.m., and he waited for her and drove her home (alone) .... That's his version, anyway, ha ha.

I dropped the kids off with the cab with firm plans to take my scooter from Legends directly to Seastar Inn so I could pound out my unfinished work. But as I was cruising up the cliffs, Xtabi was calling my name -- I love floating in the water in the morning when it's especially calm and it's usually just me out there, so that's what I did for an hour or so .... Then, I smoked up another one and said WTF, I am jumping the cliff. .... I did it, trying to do the pencil maneuver so I would not bruise, but the water looked kind of shallow, so I didn't quite land straight, fearing I would hit the bottom, so my arm hit pretty hard, but it was still fun. Then, I did it again, and pulled it off pretty nice. Buzz was gone, I will say that. It's about 17 feet or so, and I don't think I want to push it and jump much higher -- but I feel like I can do Ricks if I want .... Just don't want to get hurt and spoil my good time!

OK, let me hammer my stuff out .... I will check back, y'all! Oh yeah, if you're reading this board and wondering if you might want to come to Negril, do it baby! Best vacation place EVER!!!!

----------


## jon c.

Great report.  Your style is very engaging.

Is Winners the place that has off track betting?  I really want to check that out when next I go.

----------


## Delta

Do you Gerry!!!  Make no apologies, have a good time, make sure your girls have a good time and just be in the moment!  I'm not that daring (I'm jumping off of nothing into water, nope just not gonna happen) but I encourage other folks to be as daring as they dare.

----------


## Plain Jane

Gerry....I just got back and stayed at  Xtabi..... and we were at the Rooftop too...I'm not sure we were there when you were there, but the place is a little suspect.  We only stayed a few minutes....  I'm loving this up to date report .....keep it coming...... I can't wait to get back.....

----------


## gerryg123

I headed to seven mile to hang at the beach in front of Legends, another perfect day, very nice weather. Today is the official first day of Lobster season, and the usual lobster guy (trim, tall, cardboard box with lime on the cooked lobsters) was selling on the beach -- I ordered three for 20 dollars, and they were pretty good sized (for Negril), I'd say about one pound each. A good deal, and we all enjoyed them together, me and my ex wife n the two daughters .....

I guess I got caught up in the moment cause then I ordered a lobster pizza from Tamboo, and unfortunately it was disappointing -- lobster was plentiful but dried out, and the cheese sucked (no mozarella, I wish he would have told me that before!). I still have two pieces in tin foil in bag, and that just does not happen with gerryg123 -- something must be off. It was $18 US for a medium pizza.

What else? Got money at the cambio, a big stack of Jamaican 500s, so I feel like a player. Bought the girls Jamaica tourist dresses (big one needed it, little one needed to be made even -- if you're a parent, you understand totally), then went back to Xtabi with the eldest daughter, 7, who had the honor and privilege of watching me jump the Cliff -- my best jump yet, so smooth it looked like the diving scene from the movie "Coneheads."

Now it's started to rain and we're back at Seastar Inn. I was going to go to blue hole, but the ex wasn't into it, and frankly I was not in the mood to spend 100 bucks ..... but i will be soon.

----------


## TiCtOc

You fell for the i'll be out in 15 minutes trick at the jungle ha ha
no way would the kids had sat patiently in the car lot all night with one of you!!you should have hired a professional nanny!sounds like the ex is getting her swerve on somewhere LOL
Great to hear you are having such fun and enjoying the delicious food at seastar.Have a zombie cocktail or 3 for me.

----------


## ex-ochigirl

> Oh wait, first I stopped at JahB's to see if I could rent a scooter at 930 at night, but he said through a closed door that I had to wait until tomorrow. What a dump that place is, sorry but it's true. Trash all over, really rundown ....


Did you honestly expect to rent a scooter at 9:30 at night?
The bike shop closes at 6:00 for future reference .....

It's not cool to slander a location, simply because you were told 'no'.

----------


## TiCtOc

ex ochigirl in a tourist spot some tourists think they CAN rent things late in some places you can and some you can't.
I do not believe he was slandering the place just because the scooter part was shut.I am sure it was not that a big a deal.He said it was a dump in his opinion trash all over and rundown.People say what they see sometimes.If it was not there then he would be a fool to say it.I do not believe gerry was imaging what he saw,not at all as i saw a little bit of the same he speaks of myself with my own eyes.A bit I could add on top but I won't as I don't feel the need to but just because someone says they think a place is a mess we should not always assume they are just annoyed at something so make these things up.We can go take a look for ourselves,but I guess what looks rundown to one person may be a palace to another.But I kinda get where gerrys coming from

----------


## Clarity

Gerry - I've been loving these updates from Negril! It's so cool that you're providing an on-site day by day report of your travels! It's been so much fun to read.  :Wink: 

Your candid writing is refreshing and oftentimes very funny! You sound like you're having such a great time in Negril and you're really living it up!  I've been checking in every day to see what's going to happen next! I have to check out the rooftop on my next trip, it sounds like a blast

Thank you so much for taking to the time share your experiences. I'm looking forward to the next update!!

----------


## gerryg123

No, I did not slander Jah B's cause he couldnt rent a scooter at 930, I just happen to notice (again, I might add, having been there before) that the place is a dump. Had my hotel been closer, I might have returned for a scooter the next morning; since my arrival, i have indeed seen several scooter places open late at night .... 

Clarity, that's a big honor coming from you that you like the report .... i promise not to make you wait a month for the next installment, ha ha!

----------


## Clarity

LOL! - So where IS the next installment?! It's been 24 hours!!!

**waiting**

Btw - how is your arm doing? I was worried when you said you hurt it diving off those cliffs like a wild man. You are WAY braver than me!  :EEK!:

----------


## pretty40

great report-- thanks for sharing

----------


## gerryg123

On Friday night, there was a huge party across the way from the Seastar Inn -- I did not drop in, but boy was it loud! A new yardie checked in, Adam, a school teacher from Detroit, and he was a great guy. He and two from Canada (that's all of us, lol) spent the evening drinking at the bar at Seastar, and I had a BUNCH of hummingbirds n Heinekens. 

My arm was fine, just a little sore like the rest of my body. Besides cliff jumping, I've been walking around in sandals, riding the scooter, snorkeling, swimming, etc., and I guess I'm just not used to it, so a bit sore. 

Sadly, I checked out of Seastar Inn on Saturday, as planned, and god I am going to miss that place. They're just really good peeps over there, and everything is in good condition, and as mentioned constantly, the food is amazingly good.

But I was also looking forward to returning to Bar B Barn, and once I did, everyone was really happy to see me and they were very welcoming. I got a nice room with high, cathedral ceilings, a fridge, great AC, a king bed, plus breakfast and $15 dollar dinner per night at Angelas -- you can't beat it for 70 dollars no tax!

The fam and I went to Xtabi and spent a leisurely day jumping the cliff (me), exploring the caves, drinking dirty bananas and playing checkers with the kids. It started to pour rain, but it was OK. I love the rain.

When we returned to the beach, the eldest daughter, 7, wanted to hang with me at Bar B Barn, and she soon fell into a three-hour nap that pretty much gobbled the afternoon. The two girls are having so much that they're beside themselves. I'm having a great time, too, but the ex wife is a bit moody and not nearly as adventurous as the rest of us (took everything we had to convince to go to Xtabi), but, hey, that's why we're not married anymore. We're just not a perfect match, but I've made a big effort to keep my cool and stay friends since the divorce 16 months ago, but I have to be honest: They less time we spend together, the happier I am!

I have not been eating nearly as much as usual this trip, just feel like I am on the go go go all the time, but I could not resist ordering a massive plate of pasta from Angelas. I had the Spaghetti Bolognese (I know, boring, but I had to compare to Seastar Inn), and the daughter had the pasta carbonara (good stuff!).

Once the evening fell, it really started to rain hard. Instead of taking the fam to Seastar for the party (Francine invited me as their guests), I decided to just spend the night alone and catch up on some sleep. I slept so well I don't even remember my dreams, but they were good ones. 

God, I sleep well in Negril. 

It's the morning, and it's already hot hot hot!

Three more nights for me, last one for the ex and kids. Lord have mercy when they leave cause I am storing up energy, baby!

----------


## Honey518

LOL.. great reporting... Keep "storing up that energy" I KNOW you're gonna need it when she leaves- :Smile:

----------


## Jasmin70

Great report! It's soooo funny and exciting!

----------


## gerryg123

What a great day. I met a cabbie in front of Legends named Chunkie, great guy. Been cabbin round here for 30 years or something. I took the kids (no ex wife on this one) to Blue Hole Gardens in Roaring River. On the way up, just past the roundabout, there was one of those only-in-Negril sightings -- a couple of teenagers racing along on a motorcycle, the passenger holding on to the bike with one arm and a big octopus with the other ....

Blue Hole was amazing. On the way, all the locals were dressed so nice to go to church. I met my friend Robert there, known this guy for years, really cool guy. Tall, thin, tight dreds, a little red on top. Always in a good mood. He brought his two dogs to Blue Hole and guided us. Kids love that place. I brought a raft and had a nice iced juice drink as a lay in the cool water, gazing at the plant life. It feels like a scene straight out of Jurassic Park.

Just outside, I met a group of six or seven young kids, like three to nine years old, and I gave them all an American dollar -- they did not ask, but they were thrilled.

We stayed a couple of hours, enjoyed the river and the blue hole pool (think Blue Lagoon), and then on the way home we bumped into a funeral procession, and suddenly I got very emotional. The kids are leaving with the ex early tomorrow (I am staying a couple of extra days), and it's dawning on me that I'm getting older. I'm in late 40s, and though I plan to enjoy Negril for many years, I can't partake in such adventurous activities like Cliff jumping and scooter riding and tipping heavily for privacy at a strip club -- well, maybe the last one ....

I love to push limits, especially when I travel, but I'm not stupid. I am going to have to slow down. Not this time, maybe not the next time, but soon.

We stopped at that little bakery next to Juici's and loaded up on patties and coco bread and fruit boxes -- I bought my driver lunch, tipped him ten dollars, and dropped the kids off at Legends. Then it started pouring, so I took a little break at my hotel room, smoked several massive spliffs, then ate a nice plate of pasta at the bar before heading into the sea on my raft. Rough life ....

----------


## pretty40

Thanks for sharing your "rough life" with us!! Can't wait to see what happens once the family is gone lol!!

----------


## gerryg123

OK, the three of us were back at it today. I picked the two girls up and headed to Aqua Negril for Rob's party .... What a nice hotel, only five rooms! I guess some of the hotels around here, that's all they need, it's really quiet. But all the better for the precious few of us that are down here, cause Jamaica joy is here for the taking everyone.

Even the hagglers are nice. They havent bothered me at all. I just say no thanks, and we're all cool.

The party was nice, Rob was in his element with the computer. Didn't meet any boardies, but we did see a REALLY big sting ray, a good one with the white spots. About as big umbrella, the girls went crazy!

The sting ray popped by again a little later, or maybe it was one his friends. Oh ya, the pizza is really good at Angelas; i think it might be the best in Negril, and of course I am a foodie.

Not sure what to do tonight. It's wet and rainy, and all i have is a five dollar bill and a few hundreds -- tough to get change on a Sunday night ..... Might just chill .... Very wet weather today, tomorrow I want to go somewhere new, I can't wait.

----------


## gerryg123

Oh ya, shellyk, Omar from Xtabi says HI ....

----------


## pretty40

Love the Linton Special at Aqua. And u r right BBB has the best pizza-- where is my slice?

----------


## negrilaholic

oh man I remember those Linton Specials..they are amazing! Thank you so much for your report..am loving every word of it!

----------


## shellyk

You were supposed to have Omar take pictures of you cliff jumping. Where da at?

----------


## Maryann

Lol!  Very interesting trip report, Gerry.  Enjoying it!

----------


## justchuck

Great report, I hope your trip isn't coming to an end.

----------


## booger

Hey Gerry,
 Looks like you're having a killer time! I am patiently waiting to hear the rest.

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, i still have to work on gettin an action pic at Xtabi ..... 

The last couple days have not been as adventurous as I had anticipated, as the sun and fun have kind of taken their toll, but there are a lot of great ways to enjoy Negril, and I've been mostly relaxing on this picturesque beach.

I hopped on a snorkel boat with Captain Clarke yesterday, and there were tons of fish near the cannon. I had a big piece of coco bread that I had saved for the fish, and those little guys were in love with me -- until I ran out of bread ... a microcosm of my whole life? ha ha ....

Then we headed to Booby Cay, where I met a pretty lady who had a very unique look -- dark skin, bright bleached blonde hair, VERY curvy body -- and she was a real character. Got to give her credit, she is doing what a lot of us dream about, having moved permanently to Negril while operating a business in the USA with just her lap top and a bank account. 

There is something about Negril that makes people really down to earth, and we fell into a flirty conversation that was sadly interupted by Captain Clarke ordering us back on the boat! I could have hung and got a jet-ski guy to take me back -- only in Negril, eh? -- but it was the one time of my vacation that I left all my money in the room, and I wanted to get back and get a drink.

I've fazed out Jodie, we just don't have enough in common to enjoy each others' company when not doin' the deed. She's got kids of her own -- and a local boyfriend (!)-- and it's just a bit too much to think about. But damn she is hot.

I'm on my last couple of days, with no plans but a pocket full of 1000s and 500s, so I am just going to go where the wind takes me (usually to Xtabi, cause I have a raft there).

Oh ya, you folks seem to enjoy opinions, so I have more comments about Legends. The inclusive there is a total ripoff, don't do it. Instead of being able to enjoy entrees, they set up a little buffet for the AIs, and it's really low dollar. For lunch one day, they had hot dogs, chicken wings, white rice and "Italian" pizza bread that consisted of a single piece of ordinary white bread, some sauce and cheese. Also salad. I did the math in my head, and there were probably 10 to 15 AIs at the hotel, and there's no way the total cost of all the food at the buffet from Hi Lo would have been more than 30 dollars or so. 

Also, they don't let you get 90 percent of the drinks on menu, only cokes, daiquries and draft beer -- no bottles, no mai tai or other fru fru drinks. It's not fair at all.

----------


## gerryg123

Let the good times roll ,,, I spent the morning at Xtabi, surfing the net, doing a little work, but not much cause I soon found myself in usual pattern of smoking spliffs, jumping the Cliff, chill on the raft, repeat .... After enjoying a strong cup of coffee, I let the puter charge at Xtabi, and off I went. I cruised to Seastar to arrange transpo back to airport tomorrow (god I want to extend a day or two), but no one was there so I hit the road again and headed to Banton's toward the Westender. We chatted, took some pics of a HUGE batch, then good news: My friend Keith from Philly, who lives in the house in front of Bantons, was back, so we visited and caught up on things. We have loose plans to tear it up later. I went to Westender, jumped in pool, drank some iced tea, megt Jackie from Jackies Reef across the street (poor thing, not one single guest in the whole hotel, she says), then relaxed by the cliffs there at Westender. 

Westender has an amazing rock jacuzzi against the shore, you would love hangin out in this natural jacuzzi -- place looks like a scene from movie, so nice.

Then I hit the road again, oh crap, I have NEVER been to Catcha Fallin Star, so I visited that place, met some tourists, had another iced tea and another dip in their beautiful pool .... I could have jumped in ocean, but it looked a little rough, plus a tall ladder, those are tough on my sensitive feet!

Catcha is a really nice place. I like it a lot .....

Back to Xtabi -- meet a boardie, ya, very rare for me! Her name is Ingrid from Norway, nice lady. 

Also met an original Negril hippie from '73, a nice man from Athens, Georgia who has coming to Xtabi for a LONG time ..... Nice guy: I was takin notes while he was chatting with me, and here is what he said (good stuff): "You're only in this world for so long, so you've got to choose your time wisely. Seventy-five years is over in the blink of an eye, my friend."

Then he urged me to ditch my cell phone and unplug! God I wish I could, have to take care of a little work through the day, here and there, and god I can't wait to finish it. I will pull it off, then I am going to take a five hour energy drink to charge up a bit. I need it, I am draggin just a bit, but the adrenalin is flowin' too. God I love this place!!!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Exciting news: I've extended for six more nights. Had to do it, my friends .....

----------


## Ladynegril

Go on with your bad self-keep this story flowing :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marley9808

Rock on gerryg123...thats a dream of every boardie I am sure....I know its one of mine at the end of every single trip!
Have a blast, make it count

----------


## rastagirl777

"Also met an original Negril hippie from '73"
Made me smile.  I know quite a few of those...maybe even the one you met, lol!

You should heed his advice...try it for the 6 days you extended...pack up the computer, put away the cell phone and REALLY get into the "island vibe".  I bet you'll have TONS to write about when its all said and done next week.

I know the work thing...I'm there 3 months so its part of my day to day - but I work a few hours a day then - FINISH!  I don't sit at the computer for the rest of the day.  I find its one of the most refreshing things I can do for myself while I'm there - disconnect as much as I possibly can.  Heck, during the holidays I only touch the computer to put a movie on ocassionally.  Try it...you'll LIKE IT!!!

Keep on rockin!

----------


## captaind

We'd close up the boats and drive back to Spring Garden. No electricity, no pipe water. "Home Sweet Home" lamps in the house and a "tilly" lamp up in the kitchen where Izel would be cooking. Just the sounds of the goats and fowl in the yards. Every so often we'd hear a Jamaican "discussion" down on the flat out by the road. Very peaceful and pleasant. It's a blessing.

Try it......It might change your life

----------


## shellyk

LOL Omar said you been camped out there at Xtabi. Guess I will get my action shot now. 6 more nights, wow, were you on some spliffs when you made those calls, LOL. Nobody likes coming back to reality but you will have to someday.
So surprise me where you staying for those?

----------


## justchuck

Another 6 nites!!?!!  I'm drooling at the thought.

----------


## gerryg123

I'm staying at Seastar Inn -- it's too good a deal to pass up, that place is amazing. Plus, I like the Net in my room, and there's better water pressure than Bar B Barn, who made a very nice offer, too. I will still hang out here a bit, I think.

Well, I caved. I hit up Jodie again, so the flame is still goin' .... We had a nice time together, I took her to Ricks. Damn, some big fools jumping off that big cliff, makin some big splashes (no pencil manuver), and they're all coming up to the surface unscatched. I dunno how they do it -- it's at least 15 feet higher than Xtabi.

Hung at Banton's for a while, visiting my friend from Philly. Visited Seastar Inn. Got gas for the scooter. Stopped at Debars chicken, it was good stuff but SPICY .... I asked him if he could make it more BBQ style, but that chicken was so spicy tears were streaming down my face! Still good, tho!

I need to return to Booby Cay and find Jessica. My heart is pumpin' baby!

----------


## shellyk

Gerry, ask Donovan about Jessica.
She is one pure JaAmerican chick that is for sure! If it weren't for appearance I would think her absolutely pure Jamaican. Very nice lady but wow spicy. What happened to her super mega hot bulked to the core did I mention super hot young Diver boyfriend?
There have got to be other tourist that know who Jessica is as well, she is not quiet. What she has managed, running her business quite successfully in the US living there while in her I would say high 30's early 40's is very commendable.
Gerry you have me checking in more than a sope opera plus i get the side details earlier in the days too from onsite friends. I have to admit I didn't think you would manage as well as you have. Keep having fun! Boardies love pics to by the way ( hint hint...) inserted in reports.

----------


## Lapurr

The roof top is a strip club now? how sad!! :Frown:

----------


## Miguel

Shelly, I'll b there in 5 sleeps at CCLP. Some other boardies will be there as well. Come on by for a visit!

----------


## gerryg123

Dont worry, I have some SICK photos -- just have not figured out how to post 'em properly, but I will get it done, I promise. 

Banton's was hopping last nite, lots of locals coming and going. There is something I like about that place -- very rare to find any tourists -- and it's got a good vibe. 

I bought a huge bottle of cherry juice, love that stuff. They don't sell it in L.A., or if they do, I have not seen it.

I think I have a life somewhere back home, but I just could not leave Jamaica this time. I had to stay. I don't know what it is that has pulled me in, but there was this little voice in my head telling me that if I left, I would regret it.

Sometimes, when I lay upon my raft with nothing but the crashing of waves or the gentle calling of birds as a soundtrack to my thoughts, I think about my Life: There have been some amazing twists and turns through the years. I think I've been denying for years some latent anger toward my father when his business failed in the first recession back in the 1970s/early 1980s, and we lost our house.

I think I blamed him, unfairly, all these years, and the whole thing kind of stunted my growth emotionally. For years, I looked for escapes -- mainly through Rock music, my biggest love, but also through darker pursuits like drinking and drugs and overeating (can't shake 'em all, guys).

I've been up and down -- lived in a big house in Hollywood Hills with a pimped-out white Mercedes in the garage, and within the same three-year span lived in a garage in a seedy part of town, trading in the last of my CDs and cassettes so I would have enough money to eat.

People always say how funny I am and what a great mood I'm always in -- and it's true -- but there are dark, dark temptations just underneath the surface. Negril gives me a chance to overdo it a bit in relative anonymity and without putting myself in too much risk or danger. There's an excitement about this place, a hedonistic vibe that pulls me as much as the great beaches and beautiful ocean and spell-binding sunsets and, of course, the Jerk chicken.

I've woke up each day without any plans, but god I've been so busy that I have not read a single page of the book I brought along (Jackie Collins, I know, I know, a guilty pleasure).

The days have blended together, it seems like yesterday that I arrived, and the one thing I know for sure is the best is yet to come ..... Like the great Joan of Arc said: "Fear not because you are doing what you were born to do." 

THIS, my friends, is what I was born to do. My parents instilled a passion for traveling, and I love them for it. My dad is old, sick and dying. I've made amends a long time ago, but he is my thoughts constantly.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

WOW!!!  Thanks for opening up to us, that's some deep sole searching.  I find that Negril has a way of doing that to those that let the Vibe in.  Its an eye opener for sure, its not just a party town as others would think.

Fantastic. (As I type this on my blackberry on my way to another business trip), Jamaica is always on my mind.

----------


## LuvinNegril

Gerry I've been devouring your posts while I countdown these last few days until I'm home in JA. Keep 'em coming and that last entry...the power of JA to open us up and really see ourselves. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## TiCtOc

maybe that was the purpose of your extended stay gerry to reflect on your life realise how good and how bad you have had it and what you have now.Where you been and where you are headed and where you want to be and where you want to go.It has also allowed you to reflect on your relationship with your father and look at your behaviour and emotions in a different light and realise maybe he wasn't always to blame.Maybe you could share that with him ifyou have not already.So what now?back to the daily grind?Or are you now a man with a plan?!!

----------


## Delta

I'm so loving your reports; even moreso now that you've given insight to the man behind the adventure.  Glad Negril helped in your reflection.

----------


## rastagirl777

When I read your story above it brought me back to that very same feeling I had when I realized exactly WHAT I was doing in Negril to begin with.  For me though its about the clarity I gain there - no outside noise, very little computer/internet, no TV...no distractions - that help me deal with my "issues" in a more productive way.  I'm not sure exactly when I had this revelation...many years ago....

I can't tell you how many times I've extended my trip (I have a friend that one year extended like three times, turning her two week vacation into four!)  Sometimes you are just not ready to go.  Literally.  In 2009 I figured out how stupid I was to book my flight out a day after a huge "party week", so even before I found myself painted into a corner I extended for another week.

"Negril gives me a chance to overdo it a bit in relative anonymity and without putting myself in too much risk or danger."

I think we've all felt that way at one point or another...this is still a relatively new experience for you.  But do continue to be careful and take care.  Negril is a small town and anonymity doesn't last too long.  I can't tell you how many times I've been involved in conversations with locals "gossiping" about the "crazy tourist".  Have fun and take care.

----------


## gerryg123

It was early this morning, very early. I was in the ocean before 6 a.m., lounging on my raft. Then SHE walked into the water, another beautiful Jamaican, so young and full of spirit (god, ya'all must think I am a cad, but I swear I am just goin' with the flow.)

This girl was no hustler, not even close. A nice girl. No smoke, no drink, dad runs a patty stand in front of one of the nearby hotels.

She has ambition, too, and that's what most impressed me. She is learning to cook desserts and wants to be a pastry chef with plans to get her certification. We did have a tiny disagreement about Tamboo -- her cousin works there, and she thinks it's good, while I gave it a thumbs down -- but for nearly an hour we frolicked in the water together, and we even made plans to meet up this afternoon on the beach.

God I love this town!

It was still early when we parted ways, and I jumped on my motor bike and headed left, toward RIU (it's still weird not being in that place sometimes, I have been  there SO many times), and I stopped at Crystal Waters cause some boardies had mentioned it was a nice place. It is nice, though only a couple of units have an ocean view, and I walked around the beach, met a shop guy named Tony, a nice guy.

I headed back and remembered a longtime boardie from the other board had mentioned Samsara as s good snorkel spot off the Cliffs, and BAM, that's all it took -- I grabbed my snorkel gear and whisked to Samsara. Nice snorkeling, though still a lot fewer fish than the canon.

Always have equipment issues with snorkeling. If my mask is good, the snorkel is leaky. If my snorkel is good, the mask gets cloudy. If both are good, my fins are rubbing me wrong in some little spot. I managed, though.

Then I re-upped my scooter at Gas on the Cliffs -- god, that old grouch is tough to bargain with -- cause he has been hawking me all week to make sure I returned it on time. The only friggin' break he would give me on the extended rental was one free day -- on my NEXT visit, lol. Then again, he has no ID from me and no credit-card imprint, so I did not argue too much.

Near the roundabout, I met a fisherman named Patrick, and man this fool is good. He had a big old batch of lobsters and fish and THREE octopuses (or is it octopi)? 

Then I got back and Orbitz called with a recorded message something along the lines of "yo fool, your flight takes off in an hour'' and I about crapped myself, but I guess Continental has its own records (bank charge went through for switch to next week), so let's hope so.

Ate my last breakfast at Bar B Barn (waitress is never attentive enough but I've seen worse), packed some stuff (80 percent finished), and now I think I will re-visit the ocean for another little swim. Oh ya, brought last nite's Debar's chicken left-overs to breakfast, still spicy as a MFer.

Will check back soon .....

----------


## yetta

Really loving your reports! Glad you extended your stay too!!!

----------


## rastagal

Just got caught up on the last few days...glad you extended! I don't know how many times on that last day, as I float on my raft in the calm sea I think to myself "I can't leave tomorrow". Then trek back to the hotel room, call the airline, and see how much it's gonna cost me to stay  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gerryg123

The new girl is spectacular. This one I am willing to come back to Negril for -- or bring to Los Angeles??? Am I crazy??? She's nice, she's sweet, she does not ask for anything (though I do help her out and treat her like a princesss), and oh yes, she does indeed have many of the qualities prized by superficial men.

We spent a leisurely day drinking rum punch and watching the waves crash near our toes at Catcha Falling Star, then headed over to my friend Keith's house near Banton's. There, his live-in assistant, known simply as "Rasta" cooked us a home-cooked meal consisting of ackee and saltfish, a boiled young banana (tastes like a potato) and also boiled potatos (Jamaicans love bulk food, Keith says).

She went back to her yard to freshen up, and I hung with my yardies at Seastar Inn, having made the move from Bar B Barn. I picked her up at her yard just in time to rush up the Cliffs for the big jump/sunset at Ricks. We returned to Seastar, ate a massive dinner consisting of three entrees between the two of us -- curry shrimp, spaghetti bolognese and fried snapper -- then enjoyed the privacy for a couple of hours.

I dropped her off with plans to see her again today (everyday, actually), and then met Keith and some of the Catcha yardies for a late drink back at Catcha (he had the rasta pasta and jerk appetizer, says it was good). It was only about 11 p.m. when I maneuvered the motor bike across the street and down Seastar Lane to get back home, but I was good and tired. I slept like a baby.

Today we're taking a boat snorkeling and to booby cay. She has only been in the ocean one other time in her life (what do Negril girls do all day long?????), so it should be an adventure. This one is SMOKIN' HOT, and even the local men all whistle and make little cheers of encouragement when she's hugging me on the bike as we motor along. I'm tellin you folks, if you're a single guy, looking for fun, it's the only way to live.

----------


## Seveen

go gerry go! 

i like your style!

----------


## irieworld

at least the ex is off the island now--so you only need to worry about the two girlfriends running into each other! Sounds like you are having a fantastic time!

----------


## Delta

I'm wondering how he gonna keep the old boo and the new boo apart! Play on gerry (just don't come back with anything you didn't leave with!).

Waiting to see how the rest of your trip goes.

----------


## Cali

Thank you for your on-site report!  There is nothing in the world like sharing what you love with your children, and I know your daughters will cherish the memories of their time in Negril with you and probably even take their own children.  I don't blame you for extending your trip, I would have done the same thing.

----------


## Bnewb

> Banton's was hopping last nite, lots of locals coming and going. There is something I like about that place -- very rare to find any tourists -- and it's got a good vibe.


HA...one of Scott & Janet's favorite domino places....LOL! Don't tell them I told you!  :Smile:

----------


## yetta

Keep them coming Gerryg!!  Can't wait to hear more.

BTW, where is Banton's????

----------


## Bnewb

Yetta...Banton's is up past Moon Dance on the Cliffs.

----------


## yetta

Thanks Bnewb!  Hoping it was pon da cliffs. Always love to check out local places while drifting along West End. Hope all is going well with you. See you guys in December... :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Another fun-filled, exciting day on this tropical wonderland .... Sadly, my yardie friend Adam left this morning, headed back to Detroit. His wife is nearly eight months pregnant, and he is coming back refreshed and invigorated. 

I started the day with a ride up the hill, past Bantons and my friend Keith's house to Westender Inn, one of one home away from homes. Place is so empty, hardly any visitors, but god it is beautiful. One of the manager's said he'd be willing to give me one of the pimped out rooms right on the ocean for 65 dollars -- place would be worth 1000 per night or more in Bahamas or Turks or even parts of Cancun. Deals in Jamaica are amazing.

Love Out of Town patty shop, especially just before 8 am when they first come out -- got a huge batch including beef, calahoo loaf, chicken, veggie, a few others. Brought them to Keith's, he always has a group of four or five rasta's around, so we all sat together looking at the ocean and eat these incredible patties (with coco bread, too, ya mon).

----------


## shellyk

Reminder Gerry pics!! All of these folks are listening to your glorious story without an image of the author. Someone tell Gerry how to post a pic.

----------


## jeannieb

Shellyk, I was thinking the same thing!  :Smile:

----------


## shellyk

Best one I could find of Gerry since he won't post his own

LOL

----------


## gerryg123

I saw the great Rob Graves at the bar at Seastar, and he says he will show me on Saturday how to post pics, since he is coming back anyway for the big webcast party .... I've got some NICE pics, don't worry everyone. You will like 'em.

----------


## gerryg123

By the way, the pic above is with Tommy Shaw from Styx. He's my friend ....

----------


## gerryg123

My girl Nicky was waiting for me right on time to pick her up for snorkeling. Keith and Rasta followed us to meet Famous Vincent in front of Mom's Place next door to Bar B Barn. There were a few ripples of waves and some overhead clouds, so Keith wimped out and said at the last minute that he did not want to go, so it was just me and Nicky (she looked amazing in a smokin' bikini) and Vincent's friend, Roger, who was subbing in cause Vincent had "to take care of some business," Roger said.

Never met Roger, but he did an amazing job, especially when you consider the girl had barely ever been in the ocean. She was scared at first, but he taught her how to breath, put a flotation defice on her, and within minutes she was swimmin like a pretty little mermaid.
to
Wow, I mentioned the snorkeling was better than usual this past week, and today is was AMAZING. I have never seen so many rays and big squids and lots of schools of fish. We cruised to Booby Cay, and we pretty much had the little island to ourselves to do the whole 'Blue Lagoon' thing .... The lobster guy was there, he cooked us a plate (no beverages tho), and there were a school of sting rays and eagle rays frolicking against the shore, coming back n forth right to the edge of the water, two feet away from us, and giving us a little show.

----------


## gerryg123

We came back to Seastar, took a little siesta together, ordered a massive platter of food (curry shrimp, brown stew chicken, two salads and two soups cause they forget 'em last nite), and spent the hours eating, gettin' high, etc.

I just dropped her off at her yard a few moments ago with plans to meet up at 1130 p.m. or so to go to the Jungle together. It will be fun, but I have nothing to prove at the Jungle tonight for I am Tarzan .....

----------


## booger

Look at Gerry having all the fun. Nice to see another SoCal guy let it go. Keep it up man!

----------


## shellyk

Gerry I just self taught myself how to do the pics and it is REALLY easy. Under your reply box click advanced then upload photos, select files and your done. Easy as cherry pie

----------


## Honey518

Love that you extended your stay, sounds like you're having a blast! Keep Keepin' on GerryG!  :Smile:

----------


## negrilbay

Hey Jerry, I was there last week, and I think it is you jumping, at xtabi .  Thanks Shelly I love NBCC

----------


## marley9808

HA! I LOVE when boardies stories and pictures overlap! A different view or perspective of the same place and time is always cool to me! Thanks for sharing Negrilbay! Hope you had a nice reach too!

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little sample ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are a few more ....

----------


## northcoast

Well Gerry, looks like you're moving right long now.....thanks for the pics!!

----------


## gerryg123

Wow, last night was WILD. It was Thursday night at the Jungle, girls free, and I think every chick in Negril was there pumping to the music, swaying their stuff and having the time of their lives. 

Nicky was dressed really hot (me, t-shirt and cargo shorts, lol), and the doorman at Jungle even commented hot sexy she was .... We had a couple of red bull mixed drinks (I drank mostly red bull, don't like to have more than a drink or two when driving motor bike), and she gets a little saucy when she drinks (saucier, I should say) ..... It was about 2 a.m. or so, and we headed to Scrub a Dub, and wow that place is off the charts -- similar feel to Winners Circle roof party, but amped up a bit .... It's like a regular night club with dancing and chill spots, plus a strip club, all in one, and wow these dancers were sexy, grinding and dancing, some of them topless, and they were all shiny and sweaty and glistening under the lights ... We're talking really young girls, late teens or early 20s, and really cute. Whew, thank god I had my chick, who likes to grind right along with them, cause that place got me wide awake all over again.

It was a lot of locals and me and one other tourist, a older guy from England who I've met a few times through the years. BTW, talk about a sick deal -- fool is paying like 400 dollars for five weeks at Cotton Grove, what a bargain!

We stumbled back to Seastar Inn, crap forgot my key, finally got in, then I finally got in ...... And to all a good night!

----------


## gerryg123

Wow, last night was WILD. It was Thursday night at the Jungle, girls free, and I think every chick in Negril was there pumping to the music, swaying their stuff and having the time of their lives. 

Nicky was dressed really hot (me, t-shirt and cargo shorts, lol), and the doorman at Jungle even commented hot sexy she was .... We had a couple of red bull mixed drinks (I drank mostly red bull, don't like to have more than a drink or two when driving motor bike), and she gets a little saucy when she drinks (saucier, I should say) ..... It was about 2 a.m. or so, and we headed to Scrub a Dub, and wow that place is off the charts -- similar feel to Winners Circle roof party, but amped up a bit .... It's like a regular night club with dancing and chill spots, plus a strip club, all in one, and wow these dancers were sexy, grinding and dancing, some of them topless, and they were all shiny and sweaty and glistening under the lights ... We're talking really young girls, late teens or early 20s, and really cute. Whew, thank god I had my chick, who likes to grind right along with them, cause that place got me wide awake all over again.

It was a lot of locals and me and one other tourist, a older guy from England who I've met a few times through the years. BTW, talk about a sick deal -- fool is paying like 400 dollars for five weeks at Cotton Grove, what a bargain!

We stumbled back to Seastar Inn, crap forgot my key, finally got in, then I finally got in ...... And to all a good night!

----------


## shellyk

Do you pay by the hour or by the day you lucky Dog....... Now I see why Gerry enjoys Negril soo much.

----------


## shellyk

Hey Jerry, I was there last week, and I think it is you jumping, at xtabi .  Thanks Shelly I love NBCC  

Thats not Gerry but man would that have been cool if it was!

----------


## JitterBug

bravo, gerry . . . what i find amazing is that if a woman was doing what you're doing, the ja man is labelled a gigalo . . . when a man who is older and is all over a young girl, ppl cheer on!! . . . go figure!!!

sounds like you had a blast.

----------


## gerryg123

I know I've been raving about the snorkeling, but this time, I swear, it was the best i have EVER seen anywhere, including many trips to Cancun, Bora Bora, Bahamas, etc. 

There had to be 20 rays -- a huge manta that even impressed the guide, plus sting rays of all sizes and colors, a few of them that started out just under the sand before swiveling away. There were eels, gigantic schools of fish (and not just the yellow ones) and so much more. I loved it!

Before I hitched a ride on the boat -- with the great Famous Vincent and his mate, Roger -- I met up with the fisherman I had mentioned before, Patrick, who for $15 sold me a huge string of fish consisting of three lobsters, a bunch of conch (so good) and five or six little fishes. 

We hit Booby Cay (lots more rays again), and a guy cooked for us by prior arrangement (he kicked down side dish of cooked cabbage, and I tipped him $10), and wow what a great meal. 

Back at Seastar Inn, chillin. Ran out of local minutes but Chris kicked me down .... what a sport. No plans tonight, I'm a little sunburned.

Oh ya, earlier in the day, I hung out at Whistling Bird (Rob invited me to the party at Yellowbird, but I guess I messed it all up); nice place, nice beach with lots of shade, and the bar lady, Cynthia, was very nice to us.

Here are some more pics:

----------


## northcoast

Yes, Jitterbug, datta tru!!....wha yuh ah seh...

----------


## gerryg123

Went down to roundabout for a little Jerk chicken. Dropped the girl off at her yard with plans to return. Meantime, went to Catcha to chill a bit, enjoy my thoughts as the moon beams on the ocean in front of me. God what a view. I hear the echo of storm thunder, the vague glow of distant lightning .... It's gonna be a good night.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics ....

----------


## Schuttzie

:Wink:

----------


## irieworld

I think some people are just quick to label. I went out with a younger Jamaican man for a few years. I didn't give him money or buy him stuff. He was so fun and handsome, we really had a great time together. I am sure people would look at us and think one thing--but they don't know anything so let them think what they want to. I talked to my guy on the phone almost every night for two years and saw him over the course of 9 visits over 4 years. We are still friends but don't hang out like we used to. Sure he had an on again off again girlfriend (off again when he was with me)--but he didn't hide that from me and told me upfront. In the beginning that didn't matter so much to me--we were new to each other, I lived in a another country and could only see him a couple of times a year. 

I have no regrets I think people should judge less. If two adults are enjoying themselves together and no one is getting hurt- or exploited- I say go for it. The intricacies of any relationship are no one's business but the two involved. 

Thanks for the photos and ongoing report Gerry, between the food, the beautiful women, and the amazing sea, you must be in paradise! Treat your gal good, be safe on the roads and be safe in bed!

----------


## negrilbay

Enjoy Jerry, Reality is at your door soon. I understand there always a double standard even in Jamaica, but in Negril we all can get away and do things we don"t normally do back home, let your wild side out for a few days.  Adventures and memories is all we have from Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

There was a big bikini party on the beach last night at seven mile, at the far near chill awhile, i think, and there was a big crowd of mostly young locals. Not too many tourists, a lot of police at the door and out front, I guess for security, but everyone seemed quite well behaved. 

We did not stay long, also checked out Alfreds. There was Jessica at the jerk stand in front with a friend from Canada, they did not go in the club, and neither did we. I dropped off the girl, wanted some time for myself, so i headed to get some gas at Texaco, and there was my friend Keith from Philly with a friend, really cute young girl.

They said they were going to rooftop, so I met there there -- oh god, here I go again -- but I only stayed a short time, so i took off. It was about 3 a.m, by this time, no one around on the cliffs, and i was stone cold sober. I took off my helmet, let the wind blow through my hair, and took a wonderful drive up the hill back to my yard.

I slept well, very well. Life is good. I dont have a worry in the world.

----------


## gerryg123

Today, I woke up with vague plans to go to the store to get some antacid pills, but instead I ended up riding with some yardies in their rental car. They said they wanted to see a farm but had no real idea how to do so except to go to Orange Hill, and I was not too sure myself, but I said OK I would go with them .... First thing, dude crashed the car while trying to back up, and I am like, wow, I hope this all works out. They had tons of stuff, and the party was on. We headed past Bantons to Westender, hung out there and met a guy who said there was a farm nearby that we could check out.

We piled in the car, four of us, laughing and smoking, and the guy on a cycle took us through some small roads, one of which was locked and then locked again behind us once we passed, and he met a couple of friends, who led us up a hill. It was all good vibes, friendly, cause I had met the first guy before .... He took us to a field, amazing. We are talking huge stalks. We went back to Westender, got a big room on the beach, and started it up ....

----------


## shooter1

Gerry,Gerry,Gerry. I like your style. I hope I see you on one of my trips so I can buy you some drinks and we can party. I wanted to extend my vacation just like you did on my March vacation, but was too deep in debt. Thanks for the great report and the awesome pictures.

----------


## gerryg123

So we're sitting on the balcony, five of us, and a storm starts brewing. First the distant thunder n lightning, then the storm started to gain strength, and it was on baby. Rain was pouring HARD, lightning was striking all over the place in the sea and behind us, too, and at some points there were three lightning bolts at the same time, an electrical show of the highest order.

We ate tuna sandwiches, smoked up, and soon enough, the storm settled. 

It was Lenny and Maryjane and their friend, Ruth. We went back to Seastar Inn.

I had a big plate of spaghetti with some salad, hangin' with Chris and some yardies at the bar. It was two for one drinks, and I had four hummingbirds (not the hotel). It was only about 6 p.m., a couple of hours before the big Saturday Seastar party, when I staggered to my room and drifted to sleep. I slept so incredibly well that I didn't even hear a single note of music, not one drum beat, and I woke up, knowing only that it was dark outside. I missed the party.

Looked at watch, 3 a.m., oh wow. Time to make my own party, I guess. I don't have anyone tying my down, fighting over the TV clicker, so I am alone, just like I want it. I headed down the hill, stopped at Scrub a Dub, this time I didn't have the lady on my bike, and they charged me more money! That's OK, I love bargains, but I never worry about money. 

In Negril, money are my fun tokens. There's a certain amount I am willing to spend to treat myself like a King -- about 200 to 300 per day, not including all the usual expenses -- and I love to spend it, baby. I still argue about every 100j, but it's all in good fun. I don't like to get played, and I have been here so many times that I know what everything costs, what everything SHOULD cost, and what costs this much here costs that much there .... It's all good, baby.

So anyway, there was this one dancer at Scrub A Dub that I had noticed before, her name is Rochella, but I couldn't pay much attention the other night cause Nicky was with me, and she thinks she is my girlfriend, but she's really just a friend, ha ha. Rochella, she don't look like most Jamaican girls, she is built different, like a gymnast, real slender and girlish and real YOUNG; I am sure is she 18 or 19, but she looks 15 or 16 ..... I hung out with her a little while, she has a pierced tongue .... Nice girl ....

At this point, I was still having a good time, enjoying riding my scooter at night, so I went down the street, stopped near the roundabout in front roof party to eat some Jerk chicken. Told the fool I'd eat his chicken and a red bull, but please keep the hagglers away while I eat cause I was stoned and wanted to enjoy it ... All good, no one really bothered me, I ate my Jerk chicken (not too spicy, as I order it that way), and then Tweety came along. She is real exotic looking, looks like she is from south beach or something with blue eyes (contacts), tatts and light skin. I remember her from last time, but she can't quite place who I am -- which is good, cause she kind of tried to hustle me last time, but at this point she don't remember that. But I do. Anyway, I am pretty much just chillin, not wantin anything from anybody -- can you believe it? American guy, 4 a.m., does not want chicken, does not any smoke, does not want drugs, does not want a girl. Just enjoying the fresh air, laughing with the locals. Can anyone relate to that?

Anyway, I am in a good mood, so I offer Tweety a ride, free ride, she jumps all over it. She hops on my bike, I take her up the hill, but first she wants to eat, so we stop at Mi Yard. I know I have been everywhere, but I had never been at Mi Yard.

----------


## gerryg123

So we go to Mi Yard, we have a little snack --  we went Dutch, lol -- and I had those fried bread sticks, can't remember what they're called, 'fanstastc' or something -- and the dude next to me, an American from South Dakota staying at Tigress -- he suggests to add a likkle onion, kind of like onion bread, and ya baby that hit the spot.

We were also hangin with another guy who by chance looked exactly like Bob Marley. He tells me his ganja is so good that he's been on the cover of High Times, not once but twice. We smoke up, dude rolls small joints for someone who looks like Bob Marley, and we laugh about that ... the less intimidated you are with locals, the better, cause they can sense it. Most have never met a guy like me, a guy who has really been around, has an air of confidence about him. I get along really well with locals, I call them out on their BS, and they remember me -- Gerry from Los Angeles. Ya mon.

Anyway, I take Tweety home, she gives me a big kiss goodbye, she has lips so luscious it's like kissing Naomi Campbell. God I love this town! 

So now I am like wide awake, it's like 430 a.m., and so I say WTF, I will cruise past Seastar Inn into the hills. I went all the way up, hit the gas, leaned into the curves (I been up and down that hill 100 times, I know every pothole by now), and by the time I pass Bantons it's REALLY REALLY dark. I don't even have my cell phone, and I'm thinking you know what? At this time in the morning, if I get a flat tire or something with no one around for miles, it ain't gonna be good. 

So there was a little puppy on the road, I said hi to the puppy, then headed back. Once the puppy realizes I have no food to give her, just my affection, she loses interest. Reminds me of Scrub a dub, lol.

The sun was just coming up when I found myself back at Mi Yard for another portion of those fried bread sticks (with onion). So good. The Marley lookalike is still there, and we smoke up again. I hit the road, head toward seven mile, aint no fools out here cept me -  no locals, no tourists, no cabbies, just the hotel security guys and me speeding by them in my scooter.

----------


## gerryg123

I went all the way to RIU Negril. I have been there like 15 times at least, the last time two months ago, so I know everyone there. I don't even need a wristband! I say hi up front, say I am just gonna chill for a few minutes at the beach, it's all good. (Actually, I didn't say anything, but it's still all good!).

I had to swim in that ocean, just had to, baby. There was no one out there but me, I jumped out of my cargo shorts and shoes, wearing my spongebob briefs, and I jumped in the water, splashed a round a bit, remembered all the good times at RIU. A fun place, but I have moved on. 

Wringed out the undies, put the cargo shorts back on au natural underneath, swingin in the wind, baby. If you saw a quick glimpse of naked American tourist with a great ass this morning at RIU, that was me, ha ha!

Back on the road, sun is coming up to the left, the most beautiful beach and ocean to the right, I am speeding along back home. I did a little beep beep at the gate and here I am back at Seastar Inn. Snug in my bed, ready for a new day. I go back to Los Angeles in two days. I will be ready. I miss my daughters.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics ....

----------


## rastagirl777

The fried breadsticks are called Festival.  In my opinion MiYard makes the best.  They also have awesome conch fritters.

It's been interesting keeping up with your trip.

Edit: OOPS!  I meant Salt Cod Fritters.

----------


## jasperpso

i can only wish i get into as many good times as you have this trip on my solo trip this winter..  i couldnt wait already - but all your posts about beautiful girls and no schedules to meet, has me all the more ready to go..

----------


## Seveen

really enjoying this trip report - just reading it makes me exhilarated!!
try the fish and breadfruit at miyard too 
i love their snacks
finger licking good in the middle of the night

----------


## gerryg123

Talk about borrowed time. Both my watches I have had for years, and they've each they've each run out of batteries within a couple of days of one another .....

----------


## Delta

Gerry you are having a blast and I'm having a blast reading.  You better enjoy these last two days to the fullest!!!

----------


## meinvancouver

Wow Gerry you must be getting tired, I'm getting burnt out just reading it. LOL 
Anyways keep up the good work it has been fun tagging along.

----------


## gerryg123

I took like a three-hour nap, so now I am totally up to speed. I headed down to meet Anthony, the friend I made in front of the Jungle last Friday when i was looking for the back cover of my phone (it had broken off, cheap Jamaica phone). Anyway, Anthony is a trip cause he is an expat type who speaks perfect Patois, yet he is lilly white European looking -- it takes you surprise when you hear him talk w locals cause he been here 22 years or something, so he has all the gestures and accents the same, too.

He works at Whistling Bird, where I had hung out by mistake thinking it was Yellowbird for Rob's party, so we hung out and chatted it up. Actually, he is the owner. I had one of their blended fruit punches, good stuff, and soaked up some rays, swam in the ocean, and used his courtesy "sand" shower that's really pimp cause it has multiple shower heads, one for the feet, one for the tummy, and one rain shower overhead .... god I love this town.

Refreshed (god what an incredibly beautiful hot breezy day at the beach right now), I scooted to Xtabi, where I ran into the Italian guy from my first night (small world here in Negril), and I coaxed his stepson into doing some great jumps off the Cliffs (poor kid just cant figure out how to do a flip from the lower jump, tho). I couldnt find my green raft that I had left there, i guess I lost track of it, haven't been to Xtabi in like three days cause I been rompin all over the place at night, as you well know by now if you're on this page of the report.

Also hangin at Xtabi was Tedd, the owner who days earlier really jumped to attention when I suggested shelly k said he would take good care of me (we almost bought a room cause it was too loud at Legends, but the Xtabi deal fell through when the AC clicker did not work). Ya, shelly k ain't no joke, you mention her name, you get good service in this town .... she must spread a lot of money around or something, ha ha.

Anyway, where was I? Oh ya, so also at Xtabi was another woman sitting with Tedds, a white lady with amazing dreds, like a Grateful Dead fan or something. I forgot her name, but we had met before. And a nice couple from Carson, I had said Hi to them when they were first checkin in at Xtabi a few days ago and I was chillin with my daughters (they were still here back then), I saw these two, and of course they're having a good time. Not as adventurous as me, but they're having a good time. There is a special element to being a single traveler with a scooter -- it's a whole different world than a typical beach vacation, baby.



Switched rooms today cause Chris had to mix and match a room w double bed (now I've switched to a king), but I was so lazy that I paid one of the hotel assistants $20 US to pack me up, move me, then unpack me in the room down the path as I sat rolling Js on the desk; he was thrilled.

It's about lunch time, 1230 p.m. here at the bar at Seastar Inn. I'm hangin with Rick the Prick, great guy .... I am filled with energy, I have a nice buzz, a wad of 1000s and 500s, and a zesty enthusiasm for the rest of the day. I think I will head to Bantons and my friend Keith and Rasta's house, see what those fools are doing ....

----------


## gerryg123

So it's Sunday today, and I'm headed up the hill. Just before Banton's is a small church, and they're just finishing up and spilling out into the street as I pull up. I notice three of the ladies (all ladies, only one man in the whole group) are dressed in all-white. They're doing a Baptism today, they say. I'm blown away, this is really cool. Again I am surrounded by beautiful women, none more than beautiful than this nice senior-citizen who showed great interest in where I was from and how much I was enjoying myself in Jamaica. She was a proud woman, proud to be honoring God in Negril on the holy day of the week, and I respected her. We took some photos together, they really enjoyed all posing together. 

It was hot in the church, just one fan, no AC. I made a donation for a new fan, and the lady told me I would receive good blessings for this. I do believe her.

----------


## gerryg123

Keith was throwing a big party for his rasta friends. This guy is like Green Acres. Rich whiz kid from Wall Street, trading in a Park Avenue penthouse for a fantastic house (still a work in progress) overlooking the Negril ocean. Every day, a fisherman comes to his house, and Keith buys ALL the lobster. This time, he bought 3.5 pounds worth (500j per pound), and I looked around, there were like 10 of these fools drinking and having a great time and waiting for their lobsters (also cooking fish), and I did the math in my head, not enough lobster for this Los Angeles transplant, ha ha! I said my goodbyes, plus I had to boogie anyway cause I had promised MaryJayne I would bring her some patties from OUT OF TOWN, and I didnt want to flake cause she treated me so well the day before at Westender. Man, those Kentucky folks can PARTY!!!

I'm thinkin maybe I will go to Catcha, chill a bit over there .... Check soon ....

----------


## shellyk

You be smokin too much. I told you many times silly TEDD DOES NOT OWN XTABI, he is a poor, strict, hardworking guy trying to help out his parents business. LOL I heard you were having a good time I was talking to them while you were there again today. I guarantee you my money is likkle and not spread out. It is my glowing personality.. ( grin) If you see Tedd again ask if he got me my recliner yet. He promised me one by next visit. LOL
Must say Gerry you have outdid me in craziness by miles. You got drugs,sex, and alcohol. My only vices are Overproof rum and walking dark streets alone. LOL
If Brassii2000 is reading this Gerry you and he would get along great, he will be there at same time as me again Dec 2-9 you and he should hook up at some point you have a huge amount in common.

----------


## gerryg123

I think i would like Vinny from Philly and Michael Incognito, too. In fact, Michael, I still use his formula to get ready to go out for the night: You roll five spliffs, one to smoke while you roll the next four ....

----------


## gerryg123

Oh ya, I've done overproof rum and walked streets alone, too .... ha ha

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics, including a shot of Keith and I, and a shot of an old man I bought some food for at Bantons today .... He says he used to play guitar is a big reggae band. ....

----------


## rastagirl777

I know the man in the photo who you bought food for (nice of you).  He is mentally ill, a neighbor of ours.  He's the brother of a man that used to front the band at SeaStar.  Be prepared though - every time you are out that way he'll find you and ask for money/food.  He's a sweet and harmless guy though.

I'm trying to place your friend Keith.  I live in the same general neighborhood and I can't ever remember seeing him.  Perhaps he is only there part time (as am I) and our times do not cross.

And yes, Ted is NOT the owner of Xtabi.  I've known him for quite a while too - and he's a sweet hard working young man.

Keep on rockin' and be careful.

----------


## ackee

> Wringed out the undies, put the cargo shorts back on au natural underneath, swingin in the wind, baby. If you saw a quick glimpse of naked American tourist with a great ass this morning at RIU, that was me, ha ha!



you are too funny!!  very entertaining read !!

----------


## gerryg123

After hangin' at the Seastar Inn for a bit, I headed back up the Cliffs, where I ran into a small herd of cows blocking the road -- hate when that happens, ha ha.

Westender was having their big bonfire on the beach -- not sure how big, as I don't think there are any guests since MaryJayne and Lenny checked out this morning -- so I had a fruit punch there and sat in the rock pool against the shore. It was high tide, the waves were splashing against the rocks, so there was kind of a jacuzzi effect as the ocean water would flow in and out with the tide. It was amazing. So close to God.

The sunset was spectacular. I forgot my money in the room, but the worker at Westender said no problem, just hook him up when I get a chance. In Negril, if you're a tourist, your credit is gold and your word is your bond. God I love this town!

I then headed to Ricks for the end of the Sunset and to see the Cliff divers -- every time I turn away, I miss the big jump, it's been happening to me for years -- and after returning to Seastar, I had yet another massive platter of pasta with meat sauce (so good). That, combined with all the fun and sun and probably 12 spliffs through the day, got me tired. 

BTW, it was the perfect time to be hangin' at the bar because Chris was in a great mood and was buying rounds for everyone!

When I entered my room with plans to click through the TV channels for a bit and enjoy the AC, I fell asleep, as has happened a few times this reach, and I did not wake up until past 3 in the morning -- this time, I did not grab my keys and head out to Scrub a Dub or some other gathering of ill-repute; instead, I lay back on my pillow and went back to sleep, totally satisfied that I had spent enough time with all the young party girls of Negril who are learning to yell my name as I speed by in my scooter.

A few us might head to Margaritaville this morning to hang in one of the cabanas, but I also want to hit Booby Cay again, and perhaps another trip to blue hole. It's my last full day. Whatever I do or don't do, I will be content. This is my 15th day in Negril, and I've had the time of my life. It is not over yet, but I'm not sure about a big crescendo. Then again, there is my other shoulder, upon which there's a little devil egging me on a la 'Animal House' .... stay tuned.

----------


## mick

hey gerry i seen you flying around on your moped -

----------


## Sweetness

[QUOTE=gerryg123;7004] .......So close to God.

You so get it Gerry.  Bless

----------


## Laurel

"I headed down to meet Anthony, the friend I made in front of the Jungle last Friday when i was looking for the back cover of my phone (it had broken off, cheap Jamaica phone). Anyway, Anthony is a trip cause he is an expat type who speaks perfect Patois, yet he is lilly white European looking -- it takes you surprise when you hear him talk w locals cause he been here 22 years or something, so he has all the gestures and accents the same, too.

He works at Whistling Bird, where I had hung out by mistake thinking it was Yellowbird for Rob's party, so we hung out and chatted it up. Actually, he is the owner. I had one of their blended fruit punches, good stuff, and soaked up some rays, swam in the ocean, and used his courtesy "sand" shower that's really pimp cause it has multiple shower heads, one for the feet, one for the tummy, and one rain shower overhead .... god I love this town."


'Anthony' is the owner ???  must be the multiple-name Jamaican thing .... or WB has a new owner??

----------


## Bnewb

Laurel...as far as I know Jim is still the owner of Whistling Bird. And, only guessing...but by Gerry's description...it sounds like Anthony could be a son of Jim's....does he have a son?  :Smile:

----------


## Delta

I can't see your latest update here at work (whatever you wrote must have triggered the sensors).  Now I have something to look forward to reading when I get home!

----------


## Laurel

right BeNewbs ... I know the Boydston's - and I thought there was only one daughter I had not met cuz she was in school in the States when I spent time around WB.

anyhoo - doesn't really matter.

----------


## Mr. Twister

Gerry....I read in an earlier post that you rented your scooter from Gas. If you dont mind......how long a period did you rent for and how much? I'm gonna be there soon and rent from him and am curious what he's charging these days. I'm used to $15-$20 a day for a weeks rental in the off season.....and hoping to get that kind of deal again.

----------


## gerryg123

ya, $20 per day should cover you -- dont pay more than that, even in high season .... the Net was down at Seastar for a couple of days, and the last two days or so were filled with excitement and adventure (relatively speaking) .... I just got online for the first time here in Houston on a layover, and I will report back when I get home to Los Angeles. I miss my daughters a lot!

----------


## gerryg123

Oh yes, I am not positive Anthony owns Whistling Bird, but it appeared that way ....

----------


## gerryg123

So, like I said, it was my last full day in Negril. I woke up early, really early, and took a long cruise up the west end, all the way to Westender, as usual. This time, I brought my raft, so I could lay in the rock pool, hear the crashing of the waves, and totally get into it WITHOUT the sounds of 1, other guests; 2, distant music through speakers; 3, hagglers (of course); 4, motorized boats; 5, employees. It was bliss.

I had planned to spend the day alone, except for with my yardies at Margaritaville, but as I was cruising down the road towards Ricks, there was Jody at Sir Lookout (she lives across the street). She's my original girlfriend, not a party girl at all. I had met her on a previous reach when she was working part-time at Bantons (Banton is really down on his luck, he has asked to borrow money like three times), and we've spent a lot of time together. I don't like to spend every moment with her cause she smokes a lot of cigarettes (that's something you have to put up with in Negril), and, as I said before, she is kind of quiet and we don't have a lot in common.

But she is beautiful, and she so enjoys spending time with me, sometimes calling my Negril phone 20 or 30 times a day, so I decided to enjoy my last full day with her and take her to Margaritaville. Oh ya, I had stopped by Keith and Rasta's house, and they were meeting us at Margaritaville, too. 

MaryJayne rented a couple of cabanas for everyone, and it was NICE. Jody can't swim at all, I mean she is like a three-year old in the pool for the first time, so panicky. But we floated together on my raft a bit, and she seemed to be enjoying herself, nursing a Red Stripe (she likes them warm), and I soon made a deal with a haggler to take us snorkeling and to Booby Cay for an hour -- the terms very clear, 20 dollars each for me and Jody, and we were in total agreement.

Well, then the old man comes, his boss, you know the one, the guy who always ruins the deal and wants more money, the REAL boss. Dude said no way, we have to pay more money, and the haggler (he used the name Tony Montana) took the boss' side, not mine, even though we not only had a deal, but it was a the SAME deal I had made with Captain Clarke and Famous Vincent, both of whom had no problem with a 20 dollar fee (and had come from farther away, too!). Anyway, I really let this Tony Montana fool have it, just laid into him, and he deserved it. Then, like a rescue boat from a scene in a move, Famous Vincent and his mate Roger appear, so we jump on his boat -- even though this Tony Montana fool said it could not be done! 

Supply and demand, the principal of American business. When there are 100 boats and 10 tourists, the tourists have the advantage, baby. 

So we went snorkeling (Jody got into the water but could not handle it, and I told Vincent not to push it), then to Booby Cay for an incredible meal that consisted of three lobsters (all for me, Jody is allergic, tough break, ha ha) and some fish -- all for 30 dollars (plus 100 j for a spliff, we ran out).

BTW, my friend Keith flaked again, didnt want to go snorkeling, what a wimp. 

I met a dot com guy on Booby Cay, he was there with his wife. Eleven days at Breezes, they did not go anywhere. But dude was feelin' the vibe, having turned off his cell phone for an extended period for the first time in 10 years, he said.

We returned to Margaritaville, everyone was chillin, having a great time. One of yardies, a friend from Austin, Texas, he bought a bunch of pizza from Treehouse (supposed to be the best), and it was good, though not as good as Angelas. 

Went back to Seastar Inn, chilled with Jody in my room for a bit (best kisser in Negril, pierced tongue), smoked up, then dropped her off. I went to Catcha, enjoyed another spectacular sunset while drinking punch and reclining on one of their awesome chaise lounges in one of the many little Catcha cubby holes that are perfect for either romance or smokin spliffs, and then I returned to my yard. Later, i drove down to the roundabout, chilled with the locals, enjoyed some Jerk, but I didnt stay out all night. I had a few drinks with the friend I had made from South Dakota, the one at Mi Yard that early morning a couple of days prior. 

I went back, fell into a nice deep sleep, totally satisfied. 

I still had the morning when i woke up just before 7 a.m. I rode up one more time to Bantons, and I took a girl I met there for a ride. She's the hottie in the pics with the big stalks of weed behind his store, and I had never gotten to know her ... yet. We went to Westender Inn, jumped in the pool together, got a little touchy feely. She wanted to come to Seastar Inn with me, and god was I tempted cause she has a pierced tongue, too, but I only had a couple of hours at this point, I still had to pack, and I just was not in the mood (hey, I don't have an on and off switch, ha ha). I dropped her at Bantons to her grave disappointment, picked up five spliffs for the last couple of hours, and it was back to Seastar Inn for breakfast.

The sun had only been up and hour or so, and the Seastar Inn guests were trickling in for breakfast, including Rick the Prick. As he was walking down, there was some local fool across the way in those little houses across the field from Seastar, and the guy was yelling and screaming about something. At first, cause it was so loud, I thought it was two peeps arguing about splitting the proceeds from a cab fare (important reason to argue among locals, based on my experience), but in fact, it was one dude (drunk and perhaps mentally ill, like Torets or something), and Rick had had a run-in with him on a previous visit. 

So in the distance, I see Rick heading to this fool's yard, armed with what looked like a big stick or a maybe a knife, and he yelled at screamed at this fool to quiet down, go to sleep, and shut up! Threatened him, too, and it worked, cause dude did not say another word.

Rick is a tough guy, an ex Vietnam vet, and as he sauntered into breakfast to enjoy his daily plate of eggs, I noticed what he was holding -- a huge stalk of ganga! Only in Negril can you yell and scream at a drunk to go to sleep while holding a massive stick of weed.

I rushed to pack my stuff, took one last swim, then smoked three spliffs on the way to the airport. It was a long day, two flights plus a rushed layover while jamming through customs in Houston. I got home at about 11 p.m., 1 a.m. Negril time, and it felt so nice to be back in my own bed. I had wonderful dreams, dreams of Negril, dreams of cruising my moped, dreams of kissing beautiful girls as House music blared in the background, dreams of swimming with stingrays, of eating Jerk chicken, of enjoying two Hummingbird drinks, side by side, at the pool bar at Seastar Inn. 

I had taken down cell numbers, email addresses, promised to keep in tough with some of the yardies, some of the party girls, some of the friends I met. I don't know when I will be back in Negril, but I will be back. And you know what? Next time will be the best time, better than ever, baby. It always is.

----------


## Maryann

Really enjoyed your on-site trip reports, Gerry, and will miss them.  Thank you!  Looking forward to your next trip!

----------


## shellyk

Wow Gerry you sure managed to make the Tourist cleashe of Jamaica tourism being all about Ganja look real. That is with a side of prostitution LOL. You should be on the cover of some anti tourism in Jamaica article in no time. LOL
Glad you made it home safe and sound. And very glad I found Jamaica before reading your trip report because I am pretty sure I would not ever have gone had I thought it was so rampant of things you did while there. To each there own, different people enjoy different things. I'll keep my sex and weed free vacations just fine and happily with a barrel of Dirty Bananas and cliffs.  LOL Glad you had fun Gerry.

----------


## gerryg123

Are you kidding me Shelly K? You taught me everything I know, including how to scrap the side of the glass on a Dirty Banana to mix in the chocolate before it's all gone ... You taught how to fend off hagglers by saying you lived in Sav .... You taught me about that fancy chicken dish at LTU that night .... You taught me how to jump the cliff at Xtabi .... that stuff is priceless!

And also, I'm not sure how many tourists or wannabe tourists enjoyed this report, but it has set the new Negril.com record for most views!!!

----------


## jon c.

Great reports, Gerry!

(And as one who damn near died from years of excessive alcohol consumption, I  can't see the glorification of dirty bananas as being somehow better than mention of a harmless plant that had long significance in the culture.)

----------


## negrilaholic

I know I really enjoyed reading about your escapades. When do you plan on going back, if you don't mind my asking.

----------


## gerryg123

Tomorrow ... Ya mon.

----------


## irieworld

wow--what a whirlwind of women, food, and miles on the scooter. But it seems like you also got in plenty of time for relaxation. Now you will be looking to when your next trip will be. Thanks for sharing your escapades and the photos, it was fun being along for the ride.

----------


## Jambarney

gerry123 incredible, absofrigginlutely can't stop read of a trip report. I sincerely hope you reach again very soon, would love to see the next installments.

Will raise a pint in your honor this evening after work.

Jamb

----------


## Seveen

i loved the trip report! some folks LIE - lol

----------


## Pisces

I joined the forum just to say "Thank You Gerry"...loved following along with you on your Jamaican Odyssey good times mon...

----------


## gerryg123

I have video, too .... Should I make a little movie for ya' all???

----------


## negrilaholic

Yes, would love to see it!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little clip of me and my friend Keith from Philly

----------


## CaliCutie

gerryg123...you are my hero!  I loved the trip report, thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little snippet from Roaring River right near the Blue Hole ....

----------


## gerryg123

And here's a little video of The Westender Inn and the rock pool that I am so fond of .....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some footage from the Westender Inn when it was really stormy. I'm with Lenny and MaryJayne from Kentucky, great folks ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video on the Cliffs at Catcha Falling Star hotel ....

----------


## Seveen

sun sand sea satiated and satisfied!

----------


## gerryg123

I couldn't leave Negril with a little video of the cliff jumper at Ricks ....

----------


## gerryg123

A little footage of Margaritaville, hangin a private cabana with my friend Keith, my girl Jodie, my friend MaryJayne from Kentucky, and Keith's assistant, Rasta.

----------


## Huahine

Great Reports!!!  Thanks for following through.

----------


## M&G Montreal

Jean?  You there?

----------


## shellyk

Gerry I too read your report with devotion as it was a live soap opera on crack. Too many of us travel there and do not partake in drugs or prostitution but friends, employers and strangers question that after seeing publicized articles such as this one.
 I'm glad you had fun.. I will travel my way and you travel yours, neither has to like the other.

----------


## rastagal

Your trip reports rocked! I am sad to see you leave as now I have nothing interesting to read =(  I applaud you for your honest trip reporting.  I think a lot of people do things on vacation they try to sweep under the rug and it was refreshing for someone to have the balls to tell it like it was. Bravo!

----------


## jeannieb

I followed this thread like a frickin' soap opera. Everyday something new would make my jaw drop. Not at what occured  but at the fact it was posted. ALL OF IT! I think there are some subjects people just shouldn't post on a public forum. Posting provacative pictures of others. Do your GF's know you posted their seductive pictures on the web for everyone to see? 
Bragging about Mary Jane use and telling us how you smoked it in front of security and marine police then bragging they didn't do a thing about it. Well, good for you they didn't...but next time, you might not be so lucky and might end up in the Negril jail. What image does this give to a new tourist? "Hey, Gerry smoked in front of the authorities, so can I" then they get BUSTED!
Posting pictures of local people with weed...the local police can see these pictures just as easy as we can.   
Posting comments about how young girls dancing at the clubs looking 15-16?! Do you think that maybe if they LOOK that young, there is a possibilty they ARE that young?  
Some discreetness would have made a world of difference. People don't have to post EVERYTHING that happens on a vacation. Us tourists are there for a week or two, the people we post about live there and may have to deal with what we post after we leave. Peace out.

----------


## gerryg123

The webmaster, Rob, actually censored or deleted a few items, so the rest he deemed appropriate ..... I guess I could have written about my omelettes and other things that so many tourists report about, but on this one, I wanted to post the kind of exciting -- and brutally honest -- report that I would have liked to read myself.

----------


## Muck

Gerry-

Let me chime in and say that I really enjoyed reading your Trip Reports and how brutally honest you were. What you did may not be everyone's cup-o-tea, but it IS something that is reflective of other's trips to Jamaica (to varying degrees). It get's boring to read about "rainbows" and "duckies and bunnies" on most reviews, it's very refreshing to read something that has a little edge to it. 

I find it funny that it's acceptable for some to post about how drunk they get from drinking numerous Dirty Bananas, but it's not acceptable for someone to post about smoking a spliff and chilling out.

I won't speak for Gerry, but I highly doubt he was intending his posts to "speak to Jamaica", or depicting Jamaican society, as a whole, in a negative light. It was just his personal experiences, and I don't think it reflected poorly on Jamiaca, Jamaicans, or Gerry, himself.

Nice job....

----------


## Patricia

_But, there is a thing called "too MUCH information"_

----------


## Muck

> _But, there is a thing called "too MUCH information"_


I disagree....if someone is comfortable posting an edgy review, there are plenty others who are comfortable reading it....as evidenced by the view count on this thread. If it's uncomfortable for some to read because of the amount of info, then the solution is simple....quit reading them.

----------


## sunray

Gerry,  I joined this site just to respond to your thread.  First, I have to say I really enjoyed following the adventures on your vacation. (as did many others). It sounds like you had the greatest time!  Thanks for sharing your vacation.  I just wanted to say I am surprised by the "judgement" and accusations you are now getting since you vacation is over.  To me, it seems you did nothing more than spend some (or a lot) of your hard earned cash, and sounds as if you were generous with everyone along the way, in no way harming anyone.  Some may not like to see in print the everyday runnings and realities of Negril, but you had to have struck a chord (and/or a nerve with many people). Sure, some things are understood, and maybe better left unwritten, but you didn't have all those folks reading your postings to check what you were having for breakfast.  Enjoying yourself, spending money that is sorely needed in Jamaica, while treating people well along the way doesn't seem so bad to me.

----------


## Mrs stuck

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Pass the popcorn....theres gonna be a show,LOL

----------


## ackee

wooooiiiiiiii   lol 
the way yu spend ur vacation isnt for everyone . I wouldnt choose to spend my vacation the way yu did BUT I  enjoyed reading your report . I couldnt stop reading it !  I was facinated! Wild ! Jamaica is what it is . Lots going on  in that little country  for sure .

----------


## northcoast

Interesting comments to this thread.....

----------


## jasperpso

All the alcoholic hypocrites need to calm down..  #1 there are strippers and drugs EVERYWHERE in this world.. includin wasghington dc..  I enjoyed this report immensely..  I too don't see how someone who gets drunk can act all high and mighty to people who burn a spliff and relax..  I am headed to negril this winter for a couple weeks, and this report really has me stoked..  you go gerry

----------


## JitterBug

gerry made a lot of "friends"
that's for sure . . . in a short period of time . . .

----------


## CaliCutie

As far as I know, Gerry is an adult.  How he spends his vacation is his prerogative!  As long as he's not hurting anyone, and all of the people involved consent to it, WHO CARES?  You guys act like you know him.  He's a complete stranger, an online poster who many of you will probably NEVER meet.  Negative comments regarding his ACTUAL experience are the reason many negril.com boardies "censor" their trip-reports and give us a sugar-coated version.  Too many judgemental views!

----------


## TiCtOc

Looks like you had a lot of fun gerry, Glad you enjoyed your trip, And I know you were not describing the whole of Jamaican society in your trip report,You were writing from the view as a tourist in a small tourist area.It sounded lik eyou got around a bit and I checked in everyday to see what you were up to!I may go and have another read see if there are any good tips for me!
maybe not a good idea to post others personal info but nudge nudge wink wink i'm gonna be trying to hit someone up for a discount for the RIU! (joke!)
Hope seastar is the same lovely place as always the food you had there sounded lovely I am going to back now and re-read

----------


## Muck

> As far as I know, Gerry is an adult.  How he spends his vacation is his prerogative!  As long as he's not hurting anyone, and all of the people involved consent to it, WHO CARES?  You guys act like you know him.  He's a complete stranger, an online poster who many of you will probably NEVER meet.  Negative comments regarding his ACTUAL experience are the reason many negril.com boardies "censor" their trip-reports and give us a sugar-coated version.  Too many judgemental views!


BINGO!!! Couldn't have said it better myself.

----------


## suzengrace

Ditto Jitterbug, Jerry did make a lot of friends in a short time..hope their still around if the well ever runs dry....

----------


## TiCtOc

good luck to him!I am sure gerry knows the drill

----------


## BCBud

Interesting comments indeed.

For those people (of which I am one) who would like to help young people caught up in the sex trade in Negril - donations to The Theodora Project in Negril would be a good start.    They have built a safe house in Negril and offer eduction/skills training.  Here is their contact information/web site:

http://www.theodoraproject-negril.org/?page_id=15

----------


## northcoast

Respect suh!!....this is a very worthy project for anyone looking for a place to donate money to.....Monk is heavily involved in it.

----------


## TizzyATX

> Interesting comments indeed.
> 
> For those people (of which I am one) who would like to help young people caught up in the sex trade in Negril - donations to The Theodora Project in Negril would be a good start.    They have built a safe house in Negril and offer eduction/skills training.  Here is their contact information/web site:
> 
> http://www.theodoraproject-negril.org/?page_id=15



Much Respect, and thanks for posting this link.

Gerry, I enjoyed your trip report, glad you made it home safe.

----------


## a214trip

Great report Gerry!
"Live the life you love. Love the life you live." R.N.M.

----------


## shooter1

Thanks for the pictures,videos and great honest from the heart report.Your report is one of my favorite reports I've read on Negri.com

----------


## likkle red

thanks for mentioning the Theodora Project...it is one of the best projects in Negril, along with the soup kitchen.  Anyone who wants to donate to a good cause .....this is it!  Thanks BcBud for the link.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's  a little footage of enjoying lobster on the beach at Booby Cay island ....

----------


## Delta

> I disagree....if someone is comfortable posting an edgy review, there are plenty others who are comfortable reading it....as evidenced by the view count on this thread. If it's uncomfortable for some to read because of the amount of info, then the solution is simple....quit reading them.


Exactly!!!!  I loved it.  Kept me entertained.

----------


## Delta

> Here's  a little footage of enjoying lobster on the beach at Booby Cay island ....


The best lobster I've ever had was had on Booby Cay!!!!  Looking forward to the next one.

----------


## gerryg123

And here's a little video of Famous Vincent on the boat in Negril ... Great snorkeling captain!

----------


## Mrs stuck

Wheres the vids?

----------


## meinvancouver

> He's a complete stranger, an online poster who many of you will probably NEVER meet.


Gerry is not a stranger to me anymore and I would love to party with him in Negril

----------


## RyanP

Gerry,

Sounds like you had a blast on your trip, as your thread was absolutely epic.  I wish I could hang with you sometime in Jamaica, but I doubt I could even make it a couple of days before I was worn otr...despite my being about 20 years younger than you.  Really enjoyed your trip updates.  Please do it again on your next trip.  Thanks!

----------


## Mrs stuck

Instead of I survived the road to Negril tee shirts.....there should be i survived Negril with GerryG shirts.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a few more random pics ....

----------


## poolguywindsor

whatever

----------


## booger

Cracks me up that people feel they are "entitled" to rag on someone in that persons thread. So you wouldn't do what Gerry would do, who gives a ****? Gerry, thanks for posting an honest review and Rob thanks for allowing it to stay up. In reality, similar things happen all over the world. I hope I run into Gerry on my next reach.

----------


## cinnni

Gerry, I think I seen you when I was at the Canoe bar .....I was standing in the doorway of the Canoe and seen someone who looked a lot like you go by on a scooter  :Smile:

----------


## jon c.

_I doubt I could even make it a couple of days before I was worn otr...despite my being about 20 years younger than you._

LOL.  I'm probably about the same age as Gerry and I know I couldn't handle that pace any longer.  But it's fun to fantasize that I could.

----------


## Michele Beisser

Great Report! and thanks for keeping it REAL!!! Let the haters hate!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's just a few more pics ....

----------


## Jasmin70

Great report Gerry, if you write the book, I'll buy it!

----------


## Delta

Cute little ones! Looks like your girls enjoyed their vacay with dad.

----------


## Cali

> As far as I know, Gerry is an adult.  How he spends his vacation is his prerogative!  As long as he's not hurting anyone, and all of the people involved consent to it, WHO CARES?  You guys act like you know him.  He's a complete stranger, an online poster who many of you will probably NEVER meet.  Negative comments regarding his ACTUAL experience are the reason many negril.com boardies "censor" their trip-reports and give us a sugar-coated version.  Too many judgemental views!


I agree.  Thanks Gerry for sharing your experiences with us during your trip.

----------


## gerryg123

A few more shots .....

----------


## gerryg123

_The Aftermath:_

If I've offended anyone, particularly the wonderful people of Jamaica, I apologize. 

It's been five days since I got home -- it feels like forever -- and it seems some boardies did not approve of the things I did, the things I reported, the pictures I've posted. I have meant no harm, and it should be pointed out I'm honored with so many of the responses that have proved overwhelmingly positive. 

(Plus, I love having the Negril.com record for most views because I'm such a small, emotionally needy little man!)

I felt like I spent 16 days treating just about everyone I met with Love and Kindness. Yes, I was randy a few early mornings in the private areas of strip clubs, but as for the two ladies I'm in photos with, Jody and Nicky, they are NOT prostitutes, and I said so specifically in the reports. They're nice girls, and I enjoyed ALL of my time with them -- riding around in the scooter, swimming and splashing around, taking them snorkeling and to Booby Cay for the first time in their lives, feeding them lobster when in fact both are very poor.

Yes, I took advantage a little bit and did the whole "boyfriend-girlfriend thing" with both, but everyone was an adult, and it was clear I was only there a week or two on vacation, and I was sad to make my good-byes. 

Also, I just don't think it's a big deal posting pics of Ganja. It's everywhere in Negril, and the Rasta's say there's nothing wrong with it -- according to the bible -- because God gave it to us; I agree.

I had a good time, I didn't hurt anybody, and I have memories that will last me a lifetime. 

Ya mon.

----------


## Maryann

"The Aftermath."  LOL!  What an appropriate title.  Glad you are defending yourself and finally cleared up the "prostitution" question.  I had to re-read your trip report and make sure I wasn't missing something.  No where did you say anything about prostitutes, but it seems some people get an idea in their head and run with it.  The one comment you made about "15 or 16 year old girls" made me cringe, but hopefully you were just making an observation.  What one does on their vacation is nobody's business.  Some folks are able to spend a few months in Jamaica - I'm lucky to go once a year - but what I think we can all agree on is that we all love Jamaica and the people we meet there.  Enjoyed reading your trip report, though.  It is what it is.

----------


## shooter1

Gerry,I don't think you need to apologize to anyone for anything you wrote about.It was fun reading your report and I wish if people are put off about something and want to voice their opinion, I wish they would private message the individual or start their own thread and post their opinions if they feel so strongly about it and not do it in someones post.

----------


## cheadle

Hey Gerry,

How many miles you think you put on that scooter?????

----------


## gerryg123

Like four full tanks!

----------


## Buff

totally off topic- but has anyone ever told you that you have a look of Van Morrison ?

----------


## gerryg123

Not exactly, but as you might have I guessed, I wish I was a Rock Star ....

----------


## Jaherring

I finally got to read it. Nice report.

----------


## Clarity

Gerry, you shouldn't feel the need to apologize for anything you've written. It's clear that your heart is in the right place and that you love Negril. That's awesome that you were able to extend your trip by six extra days, I didn't want this trip report to ever end!

Thank you for taking the time to share so much of your trip with us... your experiences, your honest impressions, Your feelings, and your photos. What makes this trip report particularly special and unique is that you wrote it WHILE you were on vacation. You took us all along for a really fun ride and I truly enjoyed reading every update day by day. So I just want to say..._Thank you_!

----------


## Irie John

> totally off topic- but has anyone ever told you that you have a look of Van Morrison ?


I have been thinking the same thing for two weeks.  Just did not post.

----------


## Delta

I agree whole heartedly with Clarity!!

----------


## gerryg123

OK, my last batch of photos .....

----------


## jon c.

_has anyone ever told you that you have a look of Van Morrison ?_ 

but without the curmudgeonly attitude :-)

----------


## head in the trees

Loved every word of it!  Thanks!!!!!

----------


## negrilbay

I agree with Clarity, this is the most watch post yet Gerry love the ride and I doubt anyone will match it priceless!  I have to give you credit for keeping up post everyday when you were there, but that what made it special, and kept everyone coming back to see whats up with Gerrys adventure today.  Thanks

----------


## Marko

lawd of mercy.......what a fantastic trip report!!

that's a major league effort to do a report report like dat.......big time....clap clap
mi hat is off to Gerry..........live and direct and all that candid reporting was awesome....
that you for taking us with you on your trip.......
great you were able to enjoy your daughters too while in Negril......
this is a "Negril.com Classic Trip Report" for sur.........from a solo guys perspective....nice

hope to see ya pon da rock someday Gerry.........

SeaStar Inn is certainly like home to many of us on here........

Jah Bless........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Your reports are great, too, Marko, so it's an honor .... Would love to share a large tray of Hummingbird cocktails with you at the great Seastar Inn bar anytime, my brotha ....

----------


## gerryg123

OK, I managed to scrap together a few more pics, including a shot of the ex wife w whole fam together in front of Legends ....

----------


## seekingthesun

Hey Gerry, Where is the place with all the fresh fruit?  Looks good!

----------


## gerryg123

That's a once-a-month Farmers Market in Negril, just north of the craft market .... It was really fun, a bustling environment ... i bought a bag of watermelon for 100j, and it was FAT ....

----------


## Vince

You still in Ja.?-Thanks for the report!

----------


## sbeth

This was a very entertaining report - thanks!

----------


## gerryg123

_A few more notes and observations:_

When I was leaving Roaring River on that Sunday before I saw the funeral procession, we ran into a bunch of kids playing Cricket on one of the back roads. I had never seen Cricket before (I'm a big-time sports fan in USA), and it was really fascinating. I wonder how many tourists have ever seen teenagers break into a pick-up Cricket game? ....

Despite being just an hour away by plane from Miami, it's refreshingly amazing how many of the locals in Negril seem to be cut off from America pop culture and what's going on in the world -- probably because a lot of them don't watch TV or use the Net. At first, I was dumbfounded when Jodie told me she had never heard of Lady Gaga, but I asked a few others, and they had not heard of Lady Gaga either. Most also did not know who Tiger Woods or O.J. Simpson was, or even Osama bin Laden, but of course they did all knew President Obama and Michael Jackson. ...

For the first time, I've been keeping in touch with some of the yardies and friends I've met, and that's been a big thrill -- particularly MaryJayne and Lindell from Kentucky. Great folks, and they are extemely loyal to Seastar Inn, as I will be, too. MaryJayne, btw, is the one who constructed the sign at the Seastar Inn bar that says: "I love the times I can't remember with the friends I can't forget" ....

And finally, here's something that should bring all of you a little smile: I was chatting with my seven-year-old daughter this morning, and I asked her what's the LONGEST amount of time she thought she could enjoy herself in Jamaica? "Oh, forever, daddy," she said. "Come on," I insisted. "Wouldn't you miss the rest of your family, all your friends, your school and your classmates? And what about all your favorite TV shows and sushi? Sushi is your favorite, and you wouldn't get to have it anymore .... " She looked at me, thought for a second and said: "You're right, daddy. I couldn't go forever. I guess about a YEAR." ....

----------


## Bnewb

> _A few more notes and observations:_
> 
> And finally, here's something that should bring all of you a little smile: I was chatting with my seven-year-old daughter this morning, and I asked her what's the LONGEST amount of time she thought she could enjoy herself in Jamaica? "Oh, forever, daddy," she said. "Come on," I insisted. "Wouldn't you miss the rest of your family, all your friends, your school and your classmates? And what about all your favorite TV shows and sushi? Sushi is your favorite, and you wouldn't get to have it anymore .... " She looked at me, thought for a second and said: "You're right, daddy. I couldn't go forever. I guess about a YEAR." ....


Sweet story....but tell your daughter that she can get Sushi here...so she CAN stay longer than a year!  :Smile:

----------


## Marko

> Sweet story....but tell your daughter that she can get Sushi here...so she CAN stay longer than a year!


tru.....nuthin better than cutting up some freshly caught local Blue Fin Tuna and having your Sushi in Negril......
done it many times and it's awesome!!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

OK, i am coming back to Negril! I'm still ironing out the dates, but it looks like I will be returning in January to the Seastar Inn. Place is more crowded than i expected, so for the first four days I will be staying elsewhere.

Here are my top prospects for the first four nights, and I would love some input:

1, Travellers Beach Resort -- the place gets great reviews, and my new friend Brasi likes the place. The prices are low, too, only about 63 per night, all in .....

2, Westender Inn -- I love hangin out here all the time, and I've stayed in the back cabins but never the pimped out oceanfront suites ..... If you have a scooter, and of course I will have one, it's perfect, right?

3, Catcha Gardens -- Everyone I've met has loved this place, but is there AC in all the units???

4, Banana Shout -- I think I would fit right in here .....

Who else is arriving in early January?

----------


## shooter1

Way to go Gerry.Really like you reports and the way you live life.

----------


## Marko

> 1, Travellers Beach Resort -- the place gets great reviews, and my new friend Brasi likes the place. The prices are low, too, only about 63 per night, all in .....
> 
> 2, Westender Inn -- I love hangin out here all the time, and I've stayed in the back cabins but never the pimped out oceanfront suites ..... If you have a scooter, and of course I will have one, it's perfect, right?
> 
> 3, Catcha Gardens -- Everyone I've met has loved this place, but is there AC in all the units???
> 
> 4, Banana Shout -- I think I would fit right in here ....


think either Catcha Gardens or Banana Shout.......
and no there isn't A/C in every room at Catcha Gardens....Jan you probably don't need it
if budget was no problmem I'd grab Banana Shout........owner is super duper
Catcha Gardens if mi on a budget........

Travelers is fine and it's one of mi old hangouts............close to town to get supplies etc too.........

personally I think Westender is just way to far from anything........it is a top notch place.......

tuff choices..........going solo Catcha Gardens would be the ticket......
if mi a couple I'd probably go Banana Shout.......and if on a budget.......go with Travelers.......

and if mi a beach bum going solo......Secrets on da beach

Moonlight Villa and Blue Cave Castle are excellent choices too........

so many places, so likkle time..........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Blue Cave Castle seems like a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. Too many stairs!

----------


## TiCtOc

Depends how incognito you wish to be -westender could be handy for that how much are the back cabin rooms priced at these days?
Also depends if you want to be up by the cliffs or down by the beach-travellers is a nice spot it is central and the ambience is nice.I have not seen inside the bedrooms
If you have a scooter catcha gardens looks nice and is very similar priced to seastar-road location has stopped me booking there so far as I do not think there is a beach shuttle and I do not fancy the road with the kids,For the right price I would probably book and just have someone drive up and come get us
what dates are you thinking of going?

----------


## gerryg123

I stayed at the back cottages at Westender for 50 per night -- it was  a steal. Totally furnished, full kitchen -- and you're at the Westender ..... I can stay anywhere and be happy, with the top priorities being 1, comfy bed and AC; 2, pool or an ocean view; 3, bargain rate (I don't paying a lot if it's worth it, but I LOVE paying a little when it's MORE than worth it!).

----------


## TiCtOc

Are they just one bedroom cottages at westender?how did you find the location?what did you particularly like about it?
Is there anything nearby ? and do you preferably need a car?

----------


## gerryg123

The hotel itself is way up there like two miles past Ricks on the cliffs .... The cottages are one-bedrooms, and they're four-star quality nice. Very big and luxurious with couches, really nice kitchen with all the utensils, etc. The rock pool is amazing -- I have been dreaming of that spot since I returned to L.A.

The best thing nearby is Bantons, a great little bar down the road, plus my friend Keith, an American who lives part-time in a big house across from Bantons. 

Without a scooter or car, I would never do it. But I always have one, and I will use any excuse to scoot around town!

----------


## pretty40

love CFS Gardens. Great staff and cool vibe.

----------


## gerryg123

OK, i am looking for an AMAZING deal for four nights in early January .... I will be doing another negril.com trip report, of course, and all I can say is: Hotel owners, you WANT me to come to your property!!! If a special rate is too good to post publicly, send me a message!!! 

For now, the leader is Travellers at 63 per night, but I am ready and willing to be won over by a better offer!

----------


## TiCtOc

Did you say seastar was booked?
That is showing as $69 per night with free breakfast- phone-internet and beach shuttle and sometimes they post even lower prices did you say you already checked there?How low do you want to pay?
If you just need a bed go to westport cottages 20 dollars a night.Just straight across the street from travellers.Clean friendly safe and a huge kitchen should you need it

----------


## TiCtOc

think catcha gardens is only 49 dollars a night what you looking for?

----------


## gerryg123

I am staying at Seastar Inn later in the week. Westport is a little too rustic for me. Catcha Gardens jumps way up in the winter to like 80 dollars no AC and 100 with AC, and there are no exchange privilages with Catcha, and that's a deal killer.

----------


## jasperpso

it was a yr ago november - but i got a nice room in the bamboo building at Negril Escape - for $60 a night with ac.. - Email them - or call - maybe $60 a night still - and its my favorite hotel in negril.. on west end rd, right across from a excellent little grocery store.. sharks is like a block down, and and Ericas cafe is like 2 blocks the other way..  ricks is like a 5 min walk.. rockhouse too..  i get around down there well enough on foot, but if you have a scooter of course you can handle near any adventure, as you know.. great balconies at the escape - and a awesome hammock on each one..  i spend ALLOT of time on the balconies staring at the ocean contemplating life.. : )  and if u are there on a tuesday, you get into the concert for free - and if in January - there should be a show..

----------


## gerryg123

Plane tickets, check.

hotel reservations, check.

Airport roundtrip transfers, check.

New raft (hard to find in winter), check.

Tons of enthusiasm, check check check.

OK, folks, I am coming back to Negril, and it's official. I can't wait. I've been there lots of times, but only over the past two years or so have I ventured out the comfort of the RIU AI .....

I kept moving up the coast. First to seven mile, then the Cliffs. The the DEEP cliffs!!!

Since I plan to Seastar for only part of this latest reach, there were four days I needed to book; I went through a LOT of negotiation this time!

This is the first time I bought a long-distance card to talk to peeps in Jamaica before arrival, just to tighten up some things .... I miss Negril so bad that I feel like I'm returning home from the army or something -- it's going to be a good trip!

----------


## rastagal

Sooooo....when's D-Day? And thanks for posting about the raft, I almost forgot I need to get one too! Now where in the heck am I going to find a raft in December??? :Confused:

----------


## bbcamp2

http://www.toysplash.com/Product/PoolRaft

----------


## schoolbusdriver24

I like the way you roll,me and the hubbie will be there Dec21toJan7 can't wait, you need to live everyday like it's your last cause you never know...rock on

----------


## schoolbusdriver24

I love Tommy shaw from styx, tooo much time on my hands,great tune...you rock man

----------


## OUV11112

Great report. Thanks for sharing.

When does the movie come out?

----------


## marley9808

Not sure, but stay tuned......the sequel is about to be released! LOL

----------


## Lax1724

I just read all 264 posts.  I'm exhausted and I need a shower!  Clearly not everyone's cup of tea when it comesd to vacations (and certainly not mine) but I still loved every minute of it.  Thanks for sharing Gerry.

----------


## gerryg123

_OK, I return in less than two weeks! Here is my official packing list:_

-- 12 new t-shirts (six white, six black)

-- 3 button-down shirts

-- 3 collared shirts

-- 3 bathing suits, 3 walking shorts

-- underwear/socks

-- sandals n tennis shoes

-- two hats (often lose one and my head is too big for Negril-store hats!)

-- two watches (one is a backup)

-- Electronics -- cell with charger, negril cell with charger, laptap, camera

-- three high-quality pool rafts (I like the good kind, and I like to set up in a few places)

-- lanyards for keys (Brassi's idea, I like it)

-- 10 reading glasses (I lose them, and those I don't I give away)

-- Jackie Collins novel (never EVER travel without one)

-- sundry items including sunblock and several chapsticks

-- biz cards (I once ran into a music-industry colleague at a snorkel shack, it's a small world after all)

travel documents including passport and bank/credit cards

-- zip-lock baggies, tin foil, paper plates

-- MONEY -- small stack of USD 100s and 50s, medium stack of 20s and 10s and big stack of 5s and 1s ....

-- 33 lighters (two per day, plus one extra per day for the two I always lose)

-- 5 rolling papers and one scissors for the cab ride from Montego Bay (lol)

-- RIU towel cards (just kiddin')

----------


## Juli

What dates are you going to be there, so I can keep a look out if I need a laugh? This thread will be going through my head, I'm sure..

----------


## negrilaholic

Take me with you!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gerryg123

Negrilaholic, you are welcome 24 hours a day!

----------


## Marko

> _OK, I return in less than two weeks! Here is my official packing list:_


I return in less than four weeks! Here is my official packing list - Readers Digest version of gerry's:

-- 6 t-shirts 

-- 3 collared shirts

-- 3 bathing suits, 3 walking shorts

-- underwear/socks

-- sandals n tennis shoes

-- two baseball caps (often lose one!)

-- two watches (one is a backup)

-- Electronics -- cell with charger, laptop, 2 cameras(one is for backup)

-- Reading glasses and Sun glasses

-- 2 Mystery Novels

-- sunblock and several chapsticks

-- travel documents including passport and bank/credit cards

-- MONEY --ATM Card - Some 100's and  big stack of 1s ....

-- 5 lighters 

dats all mi need mon.........anything else.......mi will buy der

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

technically, my cell is my backup camera .... uncanny similarity tho!

----------


## HuskerJohn

33 lighters?  LOL!  Last time in Jamaica I actually kept the same lighter for the whole time.  Of course I quit cigarettes and I only need a lighter for ahh, err, campfires??

----------


## gerryg123

High between 79 and 81, ya mon. Here I come. I am so ready.

I am sitting here, looking at the weather report for 10 days (I know, I know, it's all with a grain of salt), and Roger from Negril calls me just a moment ago. Great guy, he is Famous Vincent's first mate (I went snorkeling like five times last reach, and I treat both Vincent and Roger likes Princes), so we're already meeting up for our first snorkel on Thursday.

Roger says he bumped into Nikki one night not so long ago ..... I can not WAIT until I return to Negril! Also been keepin' in touch with Shayne (young, energetic cabbie, they're good for at-night) and Anthony from Whistling Bird (great guy) and Jodie of course and last but not least my good friend Keith, the expat who will be in town (he invited me to stay at his house, but I'm a little too high maintenence!) and a few others from last time -- all the same cast of characters, so that should make the return really fun!

Also been talking nearly every day with Brassi -- this man is a true Saint, I can't wait to hang out with him. We're gonna have a blast!!

See you in TWO days Negril! And this time, there will be an all new report on an all new thread so keep a lookout:

_TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR: Gerry G returns to Negril_

----------


## jasperpso

I will be tuned in. Hoping I learn some great stuff from your report for my trips there in Feb and March.. Safe travels

----------


## Clarity

_"TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR: Gerry G returns to Negril"_

Love it!
*Pulls out popcorn*

Okay...Ready!

----------


## booger

> _"TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR: Gerry G returns to Negril"_
> 
> Love it!
> *Pulls out popcorn*
> 
> Okay...Ready!


LOL! I'm looking forward to Gerry's antics as well. Good read soon come......

----------


## Maryann

Looking forward to reading all about your (and Brassi's) adventures, Gerry.  Don't forget to take photos for Patty's calendar.

----------


## marley9808

Something tells me....this is going to be really good!

P.S. I love the fact that it now seems so many boardies want to travel to Negril simply to write Trip Reports.....this is GREAT!

----------


## Summer

Great read. Loved every minute of it and so looking forward to the next read :Big Grin:

----------


## rastagirl777

Hey Ger...not to burst your bubble - we have a major cold front coming in right now.  Good chance it will be done by the time you reach but just in case bring long pants and long sleeved t's, its been chilly and the sea has been pretty rough.  I was at your favorite hang spot yesterday (Xtabi) and the sea drama was awesome!  Not sure how long you are staying but I've seen these thing last 3 days and I've seen them last a week.  It won't bummer your trip but be prepared.

----------


## fjblair

Can't wait to read round two. We don't go till the 23rd so we can use the report for guidance and inspiration. :Cool:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry,
Just finished reading the whole report.
I don't get the complaints.
To each their own . . .  and if thine eye offends thee, well I'm more easy going than the old testament Jah, you don't have to pluck your eye out, just quit reading.

As for the folks worried about locals being hassled by the Po-po's for being in a Gerry photo-op, really?
Do you really think the Negril jail will hold all the locals involved in making Jamaica a tourist Mecca.
Really?
If so you don't understand how law enforcement functions in the real world.

Oops! 
Sorry for the rant.
I just took a deep breath.
All better now, or it will be in ten minutes when I leave work.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

This is simply the most awesome thread, Gerry! Never stayed anywhere, but the beach....Started off in "04" at the Riu,when it was "just" a Tropical Bay...and moved to Rooms on the Beach after the 1st two trips....After 6 trips to Negril, ready to try the West End Cliffs. Thanks  for opening an entire new world for us....Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Now to figure out how to up load my pic to this site...It's 4:45AM in Dallas and (Radio DJ/32yrs)I've rolled with you since I made it home at 1:30AM!

Blessings...
Smokin Kevan

----------

